# Silen Flux



## Egami

As I'm going to be using a single 360 rad instead of two 240s, the first thing I had to do was to modify the case into accepting one. Most people seem to have opted for the top fan slots placement but I didn't like the way this compromised the radiator's fan setup and affected the aesthetics so I decided to go for an alternative solution by opening up the space originally occupied by the HDD slots and 5.25" drive bays and making a support plate for the radiator.

And here it is; the gorgeous Phantom pulled apart and everything refusing to pay rent tossed out.



Time for some quick 3D renders good old 60's style!



The third fan exists but it wasn't needed for the measurements exercise and hence got left in the box.



The truth is that I can't use 3D rendering programs to save my life.
...also the cardboard models are turning out perfect for weeding out initial design bads.



Time to cross the point of no return.



Front fan brackets gone.



Filing time. None of that will actually show from underneath the radiator support plate but that's no excuse for shoddy work.



Rad support plate first cuts.



Not for eating.



Far from laser cut go(o)dness but the plate won't be visible once the build is complete.



The filing queue grows.



53cm is a long way for a small dremel disk to go. Didn't even notice how small the poor thing had shrunk until taking it off (and breaking it)











Note for the pending filing queue: Must invest in a larger file!



While waiting for the new files to arrive, I decided to have a go at sleeving as it seemed like an easy enough thing to try. Armed with Kamaster and Vestito's guides and the Sunbeam pin removal tools, success seemed inevitable. Except that the pins would not come off. They just would not, no matter what I did. The quick 15 minutes I thought I'd spend with the pins and sleeve had turned into three hours and all I had to show were deep cuts on both my thumb and index finger as even the eight pin connector seemed to have turned on me. It was only when I was just about ready to scream like a girl and give up that one of the pins popped out!
I've never felt that victorious.

Victory!



I think next it's time to start getting friendly with the hopefully less aggressive white acrylic waiting in the corner.

Thanks for watching! Any comments, questions and thoughts are warmly welcomed!


----------



## Konkistadori

Why not atleast 60mm rad?








Subb3d


----------



## kgtuning

subbed for sure! great start!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Great Start so far. I really want to see where this goes.


----------



## Chomuco

god!! :thumb:new..


----------



## KillThePancake

Looks promising, I'll bite







But I think you forgot a T in your title


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> Why not atleast 60mm rad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subb3d


At least!?







The 45 scares me as is! Nah, I'm waiting for them to do the same to rads that they've done to phones, lappies, screens etc; make them thin 'n' sweet.







Thanks for tagging along!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> subbed for sure! great start!


Thanks kgtuning! Noticed you got some cookie builds yourself - hope I won't leave you wanting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Great Start so far. I really want to see where this goes.


Cheers xD3aDPooLx. You have a pm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> god!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new..


That's some nice looking stuff you're strutting there. Don't worry though; the plan is to make this one a little different.






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Looks promising, I'll bite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I think you forgot a T in your title


What can I say - it's a budget build









*Update time!*

The acrylic turned out much more placid than the sharp, pointy sleeving business and as the weekend passed I got to run some initial drilling and painting experiments.

Cable management plans taking shape. Don't mind the four wobbly holes; that's just a spare piece to test things on.



Paint testing. First layer's looking promising.



The second however... Not.
The worst thing is that I have no idea what or why it happened. Any thoughts or suggestions you have would be mighty appreciated.



While the paint dried the rad plate got its share of new, larger file powered love.



After filing it was time to jut down some helpful lines (which soon turned into a serious information overdose).



Thankfully there's always the dremel to cut out the unnecessary information!











Looking neat.



Or what do you think?



Thanks for watching! If you have any thoughts or question, just shoot - any and all input is mighty welcome!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Thats some killer drawing concepts man. I love the rad mount, you made. I need a few of those, LOL.


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Thats some killer drawing concepts man. I love the rad mount, you made. I need a few of those, LOL.


The plan is to take the MurderMod luminous panel concept and seriously revamp it. If everything goes according to the completely megalomaniac plans we're going to have the sketched lines glowing through the white panel - and not only in white but any colour we want, making the build a lot more versatile versus hardware changes. To further add to the plan madness I'm going to try making the psu/mobo/side panel lines individually lightable so that the lighting options will vary from non-lit panels to any combination of white / random coloured lumilines in the now-you-see-it-now-you-don't style.
If everything even half goes according to the plan.

The rad mount took nearly eight hours to make and even then I doubt it'll be any good for rads other than the Alphacool XT45. If I get my workspace sorted and that cnc machine built next summer, can't see why not


----------



## evgeny12

Good luck!


----------



## barracks510

Looking sweet!


----------



## Egami

Starting the project just before having to disappear to the country for three weeks probably wasn't one my brightest brain childs but at least there's been plenty of time to test and experiment.

Good news is that the striped lumipanel works in reality rather than just on the paper. Well, sort of: The actual light panel works like a dream, but the thing I was totally not counting on was the top white acrylic bouncing the light inside itself creating a halo. Thankfully it looks like the halo can be dealt with by reducing the opaque acrylic's thickness. 2mm sheet has already been inquired after and with little luck should be available next week.
Oh, and the lumistripe lights the case up like a Christmas tree. Great when viewed in full daylight as you get good clear, colour intense stripe but holy mother of a cow once the world goes dark. And there's supposed to be three of them. An elegant solution is under intestimigation.

All in all there's currently a bit of a work order queue as I'm having to wait for the white fan-to-be-leds to arrive. Before the fans there cannot be mobo panel and before mobo panel there really can't be any of the other panels either.

At least I've managed to cook up some candy cane spaghetti.





8-pin route testing. It's going to be tight up there once the fans are in place.



Thanks for watching!


----------



## Pavijan

Subbed.


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavijan*
> 
> Subbed.


Welcome on board! Don't tell anyone but I have a feeling there's going to be a decent update on Tuesday.

In the mean while I wonder what this might be?


----------



## Mosquito Mods

Very nice work on that rad mounting plate. I hope when I get around to my next project, mine turns out as good


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mosquito Mods*
> 
> Very nice work on that rad mounting plate. I hope when I get around to my next project, mine turns out as good


Thanks! Took me eight hours to measure (again and again and again and again, just to check) and cut that one, I was so scared of messing up and having to start again.


----------



## Mosquito Mods

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Thanks! Took me eight hours to measure (again and again and again and again, just to check) and cut that one, I was so scared of messing up and having to start again.


lol I'm a hobbyist woodworker, and there's a particular saying that I enjoy and do implement...
"Measure twice, and cut once... then sneak up on it anyway"


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mosquito Mods*
> 
> lol I'm a hobbyist woodworker, and there's a particular saying that I enjoy and do implement...
> "Measure twice, and cut once... then sneak up on it anyway"


Uh oh... Looks like overclock totally failed to notify me of your comment. Oh bugger. Sorry, didn't mean to be rude or anything.









Usually it's me that gets sneaked upon, and even more often it's something so obvious only a total ****** would have missed it.







Like today it was the perfect twilight to try and take pics of the lumipanel but guess who realised this only as the last bits of light were fading away...
Hobbyist woodworker sounds like a great thing to be - I wish I had the equipment and facilities to work with wood. It's the only material that you can really *feel* when working. If you have any pics of your works would love a link.









Right. Update in an hour or so.


----------



## Egami

I can't really describe this update as anything other than a mixed bag. A lot of things have come together: The lumipanel works and the 2mm acrylic has adequately addressed the halo issue. This has subsequently brought the panel's total height down to 5mm which is great as it now fits under the mobo no problemo. The Christmas tree lights issue is also getting resolved but I need to pull off some rewiring and socialise a fan controller from a friend before declaring victory.
On the hardware side the cable management plan is starting to take form, as is the plumbing - what if I had to completely rewrite the piping diagram over the weekend. I also found some bits in the case I have no idea what they're for, but I think I should let the pictures do the talking.

While waiting for the thinner acrylic to materialise I decided to spend some time with the freshly cooked candy cane spaghetti and see if I could find an interesting way to arrange the cables.







The experiment may have gotten slightly out of hand as I soon found myself thinking what if I redid the colours a little?



Well, the colours and the routing. I think I need help.



Sunday passed watching Futurama and learning how to bend over some hard tubing.





Monday arrived with the news that the acrylic had arrived. Probably the fastest pickup in the store's history followed. Gimme!
At this point I decided that fans or no top fans, I was going to attack the shiny new 2mm acrylic and make the mobo tray cover into flesh. It'll get cropped down to size once the fans are available. However when taking measurements I discovered some strange bits for which I couldn't identify any use for. So I cut them out.





The weird bits out of the way it was time to show the acrylic the saw.
Did I by the way mention the condition of the "shiny" when I went to pick it up from the local plastics shop?



Yeah... Enough said there was a hefty discount involved.
But the mobo tray cover is alive!!!



...man those half torn acrylic scratch cover plastics sure make for one ugly sight.
By the way, those calling cardboard a cheap and inconvenient design material - I dare you to do this casually with your real mobo!











Ahem. The rad plate has also received some paint. It's not quite prrfect though (nature attacked mid painting) so I'll be sanding that and doing a fresh coat once I get the chance.



Had to try it on regardless.



Hmm. Now just need to decide which cable arrangement to run with.



There is a picture of the test lit lumipanel but it's all distorted by the scratch cover plastics and held in place by a clamp but, but... do you want to see it regardless?

Thanks for watching - let me know what cabling arrangement / colour setup you think I should go for!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

subbed







looks like its going to be a good'un


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> subbed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like its going to be a good'un


Welcome on board! The plan is everything but to disappoint


----------



## strych9

This looks really interesting, and makes me miss my Phantom which I sold off a few days back







Definitely subbed.


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> This looks really interesting, and makes me miss my Phantom which I sold off a few days back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely subbed.


Oh noes! Hope the Phantom went to a good home? Falling more in love with the case every time I get to work on it - it really has some really handy features despite the paintjob being... a bit odd.
Anyways great to have you join the expedition, hope you'll enjoy the ride!


----------



## Squashie

Me like, subbed...


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squashie*
> 
> Me like, subbed...


Woop! Thanks for tagging along! Hopefully you'll like even more next week when I get my connection fixed and get to push out an update. Currently suffering from super choppy connection that keep failing on me every three minutes or so, making uploading photos practically impossible.

I did somehow manage to upload this one though. Let's call it a little teaser of things to come


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Woop! Thanks for tagging along! Hopefully you'll like even more next week when I get my connection fixed and get to push out an update. Currently suffering from super choppy connection that keep failing on me every three minutes or so, making uploading photos practically impossible.
> 
> I did somehow manage to upload this one though. Let's call it a little teaser of things to come


Nice and clean satat cables


----------



## Aspi

Subbed. Really like it so far, keep the updates comming


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Woop! Thanks for tagging along! Hopefully you'll like even more next week when I get my connection fixed and get to push out an update. Currently suffering from super choppy connection that keep failing on me every three minutes or so, making uploading photos practically impossible.
> 
> I did somehow manage to upload this one though. Let's call it a little teaser of things to come


Damn man, you are going to make me step my game up when I do my next build.

I love the idea. Contact me when you get a chance... I need to ask you a few things.


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Nice and clean satat cables


Thank you sir! Thinking of actually leaving them unsleeved thanks to the black&white theme they have going on. Hmm hmm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aspi*
> 
> Subbed. Really like it so far, keep the updates comming


Oh I very much plan to! Especially now as the leds and the wires have arrived.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Damn man, you are going to make me step my game up when I do my next build.
> 
> I love the idea. Contact me when you get a chance... I need to ask you a few things.


You have a PM


----------



## dervladimir

subbed


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dervladimir*
> 
> subbed


Welcome aboard! I shall reward your subbing with a random build picture I managed to upload by cunningly abusing my phone's connection.



The sata cables are out for blood!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

you better sleeve those puppies soon.. lol..


----------



## kgtuning

freaking awesome stuff you have going on here! makes me want to bring my Phantom back to life..


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> you better sleeve those puppies soon.. lol..


Having looked at them looking at me, I've actually decided to leave them as is. I'm considering painting the silver clips white but we'll have to look how the case shapes up till the final decision.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> freaking awesome stuff you have going on here! makes me want to bring my Phantom back to life..


I'm actually really surprised how little modding I've had to pull off on the actual case. Makes me wonder it that's a good thing or if I've just understood this modding business all wrong...

Having spent eight hours straight today just finishing the mobo tray cover (not the lumi plates that will be made separately) I have only one thing to say: Millimeter is too large and inaccurate measurement for this stuff. Also, I demand the industry to come up with de-pinnable sata cables so that I can make their cable channels smaller.


----------



## Xponia

Subbed! Looking great so far


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Love the cables and acrylic! Sub'd


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xponia*
> 
> Subbed! Looking great so far


Good to have you with us!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> Love the cables and acrylic! Sub'd


Ah! We aim to please.









That said... I couldn't wait anymore. I HAD to test it!
...I strapped the mobo tray cover to one of my screens, went through some solid colour backgrounds and here are the results.













[/URL]

Ladies, gentlemen, lovers. We have light.


----------



## KillThePancake

Awesome!


----------



## Xponia

The cable routing that you are doing is amazing! This is going to be one of (if not the) cleanest-looking build of all time. Amazing job with the light panel as well.


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Awesome!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xponia*
> 
> The cable routing that you are doing is amazing! This is going to be one of (if not the) cleanest-looking build of all time. Amazing job with the light panel as well.


I think p0Pe will forever hold that title with his M8 but one tries. You guys really make me want to do the best job humanly possible









The first milestone has been reached in the form of first power up. Will post an update as soon as I've gone through the photos and checked if any of them are worthy of posting.


----------



## Egami

Righto. With the mobo tray cover finally finished we've officially reached the first milestone. For once I can say that everything went roughly as planned and with the light channel done and the rad support plate painted, I feel happy. That said, a lot of work remains to be done and so far I've been advancing much slower than I initially hoped I would.
The next big thing will be lighting. I got my soldering station today and will be starting work tomorrow provided I can get my back sorted out. I can currently barely turn my head and even just being still hurts. But I have coke and a bottle of Mt. Gay rum so... we'll see.

But enough waffling, we all know what you're here for.









The rad all tuxedoed up.



So far the case has indeed needed very little cutting up and modding in itself. I'm seriously starting to think if I got this modding thing all wrong - or if NZXT did a really good job with their Phantom.
One thing I did have to get my dremel out for was for the re-routing of the 8-pin power.



It indeed took a while, but what started as an eye sore...



...slowly turned into a practical plan...



...that made it to field testing. And more...



Preparing for the first outing.



24-pin set.



8-pin.



Add the sata cables...



...and zoom out.



Finally, striking the pose: Love me like a loaded gun!



With that, I'm off to fix myself a drink with some rum from Mt. Gay. Enjoy, please comment; all and any input will be highly appreciated!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

WOW.....

so epic..... I am loving it, Egami


----------



## eliongater

Subbed. Looks awesome


----------



## Caples

Mein Gott im Himmel! That is gorgeous.


----------



## GingerJohn

Subbed!

Looking great, I love the way you are doing the cable management.


----------



## KillThePancake

SWEET JESUS.


----------



## modnoob

subbed


----------



## jokrik

Subbed hard!
so clean....


----------



## kgtuning

yup, thats sick.


----------



## HPE1000

Awesome


----------



## SneezyPepper

Saw this on NZXT FB Page!

Subbed!

Show us more!

Those are good looking sata cables, I like the black and white highlights.

Where can I buy one?


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> WOW.....
> 
> so epic..... I am loving it, Egami


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliongater*
> 
> Subbed. Looks awesome


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> Mein Gott im Himmel! That is gorgeous.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Subbed!
> 
> Looking great, I love the way you are doing the cable management.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> SWEET JESUS.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> subbed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Subbed hard!
> so clean....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> yup, thats sick.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Awesome


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneezyPepper*
> 
> Saw this on NZXT FB Page!
> 
> Subbed!
> 
> Show us more!


Aww... you guys are making me blush!
And that NZXT FB page featuring thing, I'm really at a loss for words here!

Umm. Have some more pictures?


----------



## eXecuution

LOVING IT. Subbed


----------



## SneezyPepper

Nice and clean wires!

Awesome photography too.

Where did you buy that sata cable?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

The FB was from me to you sir. I am loving this so far.


----------



## Squee426

That's amazing wiring/case work. I love my phantom too and I thought mine looked pretty good, but this puts mine to shame! How hard was it to sleeve all your wires??


----------



## RedLava

nice. that's very clean. can't wait to see a complete build with the rest of the components (i.e. graphic cards, psu, water cooling, etc...)


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXecuution*
> 
> LOVING IT. Subbed


Loving your subbing! Welcome aboard!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneezyPepper*
> 
> Nice and clean wires!
> 
> Awesome photography too.
> 
> Where did you buy that sata cable?


Trying to learn/practice photographing at the same time so comments on the lighting, composition etc are more than welcome! Better photos = better cookies.









The sata cables are the ones that came with the board. Didn't know they'd be like that when I bought it so feeling quite lucky with them looking the way they do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> The FB was from me to you sir. I am loving this so far.


Dude... you're spoiling me. (Spoil me more?







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squee426*
> 
> That's amazing wiring/case work. I love my phantom too and I thought mine looked pretty good, but this puts mine to shame! How hard was it to sleeve all your wires??


Sleeving, once I got the hang of it, was actually pretty easy. I did pay good blood money for those 8-pin cables though, bloody fingers took over a week to heal (during which I could do tit all due to them being my right hand's thumb and index fingers).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedLava*
> 
> nice. that's very clean. can't wait to see a complete build with the rest of the components (i.e. graphic cards, psu, water cooling, etc...)


Unless I suffer some strange brain damage, it can't really get any worse than it is now.









Good that you mentioned water cooling btw. I've hit the wall as to what coolant I should roll with. Mayhems pastel white? Too white? Something red? No colour at all? Or frosted tubing with something entirely else?

Edit: I'm also thinking going black 'n' white with the 24 cabling to support the sata cables theme and make the red sata ports *pop*. BBWWWBBWWWBB maybe?


----------



## imersa

Awesome work mate. Love this. Also props on the photography. Really nice images.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Good that you mentioned water cooling btw. I've hit the wall as to what coolant I should roll with. Mayhems pastel white? Too white? Something red? No colour at all? Or frosted tubing with something entirely else?


Sleeved tubes?


----------



## KillThePancake

;LSJGDJFGS;DLKJBLKDHFBGSKDHFGB

I'm at a loss for words for how clean this thing is. I just can't get over it. It's insane! Not to mention your photography is awesome as well


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> Awesome work mate. Love this. Also props on the photography. Really nice images.


Thanks! I tried going macro on nature this summer but that lady just kept moving too fast for me! At least these computer things stay in one place








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Sleeved tubes?


I have some paparazzi pictures of the said things and I have to say I'm not really a fan. Also from what I've understood you can't really do sleeved cables with the Bp C47.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> ;LSJGDJFGS;DLKJBLKDHFBGSKDHFGB
> 
> I'm at a loss for words for how clean this thing is. I just can't get over it. It's insane! Not to mention your photography is awesome as well


You make me want to say "wait till you see what I have in mind for the tubing" but the truth is I'm currently struggling with finding a satisfactory solution for the cpu routing. It's. Just. Won't. Turn. Out. Clean. Enough.


----------



## KillThePancake

You'll get the right routing soon enough


----------



## Ragsters

I love the look of the sleeves through the panel. Amazing. How did you drill such perfect holes?


----------



## Egami

I'm afraid it's back to technical stuff with this update. It was a beautiful day outside so I decided to have a go at tidying up the Phantom's side panel.

Naturally I forgot to grab a photo pre-op so a picture from the Hardware Heaven's review will have to do.
Not really what you'd expect after ogling at the marketing photos.



Some of you already know the exercise but before any cutting the mesh had to come off. Gently.



A gratuitous amount of masking tape, measuring and marking later it was the time to start cutting.



The operation yesterday must have left me with some sort of queer brain damage as, instead of changing the disk when it started shrinking, I decided to see just how small / far I could get.



Thankfully I ran out of guts before breaking the disk or causing something equally catastrophic to happen. What the fcuk was I thinking?



The patient post operation.



The dark reality of modding: Fine file and a pot of touch-up paint. Love it or hate it, you ain't going anywhere without it.



It helps if you love it. I'm yet to get that far. Thankfully the results make it feel less... like torture.



Zooming in.



Finally, add the previously removed mesh and voilà, we have a nice clean side panel.



That's all for this time folks! Thanks for watching; comments and proposals (of almost) any kind are always much appreciated!


----------



## kgtuning

HAHA, a fine file and touch up paint.. isn't that the truth! Nice cuts. Maybe a dremel tool would be the next thing I buy but I love my jigsaw for making those type of cuts.


----------



## KillThePancake

Nice work!


----------



## happynutz420

Subbed! That's so sick


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> HAHA, a fine file and touch up paint.. isn't that the truth! Nice cuts. Maybe a dremel tool would be the next thing I buy but I love my jigsaw for making those type of cuts.


Make it file, paint and plasters. I managed to slice open my finger again when unpinning the cables. And just as that wouldn't be enough, I lost my beloved tool as well.



The jigsaw I have is some twenty years old and only has one speed mode: Homicidal. Abused the right way, dremel can be a right delight to own; a real birmingham screwdriver of power tools.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Nice work!


The side panel now looks like it should. Great thing is that the mesh is see-through enough to double as an understated yet effective window.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happynutz420*
> 
> Subbed! That's so sick


----------



## KillThePancake

You're right, the side panel _should_ come like that stock on the phantom, looks a million times better than the one they put on from the factory.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Make it file, paint and plasters. I managed to slice open my finger again when unpinning the cables. And just as that wouldn't be enough, I lost my beloved tool as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jigsaw I have is some twenty years old and only has one speed mode: Homicidal. Abused the right way, dremel can be a right delight to own; a real birmingham screwdriver of power tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The side panel now looks like it should. Great thing is that the mesh is see-through enough to double as an understated yet effective window.


Sucks you broke the pin tool. I use heavy duty staples bent into an "L" for depinning.


----------



## briddell

Very nice; took me a while to realize those were photos, not renders! I'm quite impressed with your work, so far!

The one thing that really bothers me, however, is that you're taking this incredibly precise and clean rig, and covering it with the gaudy, "rounded" edges of the original Phantom case. I originally thought that you were going to keep the case the way it was in your photos with the 24 pin, 8 pin, and SATA cable routing, without the, frankly, messy outer shell of the Phantom.

Regardless, I love your work, and am subbed for the rest of it


----------



## luciddreamer124

Subbed, can't wait to see the final result!


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> You're right, the side panel _should_ come like that stock on the phantom, looks a million times better than the one they put on from the factory.


Let's just say that the way they photo it, you sure are in for a surprise if you happen to buy the case without reading any of the reviews. Thankfully it's an easy mod so as long as you have a jigsaw or dremel setting things right is only an afternoon away.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Sucks you broke the pin tool. I use heavy duty staples bent into an "L" for depinning.


Isn't that just painful for your fingers?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Very nice; took me a while to realize those were photos, not renders! I'm quite impressed with your work, so far!
> 
> The one thing that really bothers me, however, is that you're taking this incredibly precise and clean rig, and covering it with the gaudy, "rounded" edges of the original Phantom case. I originally thought that you were going to keep the case the way it was in your photos with the 24 pin, 8 pin, and SATA cable routing, without the, frankly, messy outer shell of the Phantom.
> 
> Regardless, I love your work, and am subbed for the rest of it


Now that's a really an interesting point of view. I've been waiting for someone to pop by who thinks that!

Basically when I was short listing cases for this project I ended up with two options: The loud and flashy Phantom or the geometric and much more restrained Switch 810. I actually sat there for two hours with both cases on the screen just trying to decide which one to go with.
The reason why I finally went with the Phantom was precisely because it was so extravagant and outright gaudy; pretty much the polar opposite of who I am and how I live. Obviously you couldn't have known this but once the mod's done it will not only act as housing for my rig but also as a decorative interior design element. Since I don't really have much space to flaunt about or enjoy purchasing stuff for purely decorative purposes, I've made a habit of incorporating decorative elements with the practical stuff I have. In this case the Switch would not have fulfilled that role but would have blended in with the flat's minimalist geometric black & white theme (basically forcing me to find some alternative "art" option).

Overall I think one of the biggest challenges with this build will indeed be successfully blending the exterior with the interior. I admit that it would have been A LOT easier with the Switch as it would have allowed me to go full geometry ocd and be done with it. Now... it's more of a challenge.

Briddell, it's great to have you aboard. You just keep those comments coming. If you like it, good, if you don't, let me know why and we'll see if there's a method to our madness.









Concerning the photos, they're minimally photoshopped (some are cropped down to size), and the pictures showing the completed cable routing are literary just off the camera. That said, I'm a complete camera noob: I started taking pictures at the same time I started this build. Half of the time I have no idea what I'm doing and looking at those photos now, I wonder how on earth I managed to take them.
But hey, we'll shoot on and see what clicks. Like I keep telling myself: It can't really get any worse than it is now.









Oh, and guys, I've successfully changed the first led on the fan and oh boy oh boy it's perfect. We will have the sneakiest ambient lighting solution since reinventing the wheel last Friday!


----------



## uvb76static

This has probably already been covered for you, haven't looked through all of the posts... But just in case, in regards to your white panel that was painted and then crackled...

It's caused by the first layer of paint not being completely dry before you add the second layer. And by completely dry, I mean COMPLETELY.... No tacky, no nothing. Just perfectly smooth...

I've had this problem a lot and it drives me nuts. The only way to fix it is to sand it down to the bare metal/plastic and start over again. Sorry. The build looks good otherwise.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Watching this one for sure!


----------



## kgtuning

By the end of a 24 pin cable my fingers would hurt but its not bad. But I've been a mechanic/ tech for 15 years so my hands take a beating at work.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Briddell, it's great to have you aboard. You just keep those comments coming. If you like it, good, if you don't, let me know why and we'll see if there's a method to our madness.


Don't worry, I'm asinine enough to fastidiously pick apart everything that isn't perfect; seeing your work so far, though, I expect that will be a pretty amazing log


----------



## Octo modz

I love this build! It made me not so scared to mod my window into my case! If you get a chance, check it out!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1427063/build-log-first-build-the-silver-star

Can't wait to see more


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Subbed, can't wait to see the final result!


Oh it's going to take a while still. But if you don't mind taking a ride, here's a roller coaster ready to take you there and back.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uvb76static*
> 
> This has probably already been covered for you, haven't looked through all of the posts... But just in case, in regards to your white panel that was painted and then crackled...
> 
> It's caused by the first layer of paint not being completely dry before you add the second layer. And by completely dry, I mean COMPLETELY.... No tacky, no nothing. Just perfectly smooth...
> 
> I've had this problem a lot and it drives me nuts. The only way to fix it is to sand it down to the bare metal/plastic and start over again. Sorry. The build looks good otherwise.


I asked a friend who works in the painting industry and he said pretty much the same thing. My mistake was failing to believe the bit on the rattle can that said "leave to dry for 7 days". Seven days! (I waited 36 hours with that failed experiment)
It's good to have you confirm that since the rattle can needs to be taken for an outing again.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Watching this one for sure!


Oh I'm watching you too! Great to have you here








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> By the end of a 24 pin cable my fingers would hurt but its not bad. But I've been a mechanic/ tech for 15 years so my hands take a beating at work.


It shows from the quality of your work.
I shudder to think what my hands would look like after a staple peeled 24 pin.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Don't worry, I'm asinine enough to fastidiously pick apart everything that isn't perfect; seeing your work so far, though, I expect that will be a pretty amazing log


Excellent








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOctonaut*
> 
> I love this build! It made me not so scared to mod my window into my case! If you get a chance, check it out!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1427063/build-log-first-build-the-silver-star
> 
> Can't wait to see more


Currently facing a little work clog due to deutsche post going snail mail but we'll get there


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Sucks you broke the pin tool. I use heavy duty staples bent into an "L" for depinning.


Yup. I even filled them down a bit in order to slip in place easier. Then I put some scrap wire insulation over them to make it easier on the fingers. Best sleeving tools ever.


----------



## toughskin

What an incredible build! You are extremely talented and creative. The wiring is absolutely stunning... this is a build I am definitely jealous of; way to go!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Yup. I even filled them down a bit in order to slip in place easier. Then I put some scrap wire insulation over them to make it easier on the fingers. Best sleeving tools ever.


haha thats the truth!


----------



## Eclipx2

Would you mind sharing your photography setup/gear with us? I've done some (casual work) in the past and am curious about your lighting and lens use.


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Yup. I even filled them down a bit in order to slip in place easier. Then I put some scrap wire insulation over them to make it easier on the fingers. Best sleeving tools ever.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> haha thats the truth!


I'll make you a deal? Next time I break those things I'm going to be a good boy and cheat/lie/steal myself a pair of staples from somewhere.
I reserve the right to moan for at least one post when that happens.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toughskin*
> 
> What an incredible build! You are extremely talented and creative. The wiring is absolutely stunning... this is a build I am definitely jealous of; way to go!


Glad I could make a difference! Don't be jealous though. That leads to anger, which leads to the Dark Side.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eclipx2*
> 
> Would you mind sharing your photography setup/gear with us? I've done some (casual work) in the past and am curious about your lighting and lens use.


Ooh! What kind of stuff did you work on?

The camera I'm using is the Canon EOS 600D (EOS Rebel T3i for people in the States). I've used Sigma 70/2.8 EX DG Macro for some of the close ups but for the bulk of the pictures I've utilised the EF-S 18-55/3.5-5.6 IS II kit lense @ F5.6, ISO 400.
No fancy lighting going on, just the daylight coming though the (admittedly quite large) window I have in the living room. I keep meaning to build a light box but for now I've just been too damn lazy.
For tripod I'm using the Gorilla pod, which has to be the best thing I've ever used money on. Lets you get some truly queer angles but still stay more or less stable.
So nothing too fancy really. I should really start looking at investing in some lighting so any tips on that front would be much appreciated.


----------



## Aidan

Just realised I've been lurking in this thread and not even stopped to say how awesome it is! How rude of me









Anyway, yea like I said, AWESOME







Those sprouting cables are totally


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aidan*
> 
> Just realised I've been lurking in this thread and not even stopped to say how awesome it is! How rude of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, yea like I said, AWESOME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those sprouting cables are totally


Just wait till I get that bottle of bleach and a black marker out to make some black'n'white ones!
Oh wait. That was the plan B in case Nils' delivery got lost in the mail.









Welcome aboard!









I'll leave you with greetings from my fan club. The touch up paint pot sends its love.


----------



## kgtuning

I'll be that "guy", MOAR updates!


----------



## Egami

Teaches me to feed you my pinky... Uhm, I'm a little thin on the materials right now but there's a chance I might just be able to whip together something nice for the weekend.


----------



## Hawxie

Your work is marvelous! :O.

Subbing this one for sure!







.


----------



## Egami

Like mentioned earlier, I'm still lacking some critical ingredients before we can take this to the next level but a promise is a promise.








A bunch of stuff arrived and things are looking good. Ish. I've decided to roll with the black and white cables, and the first step to make that happen was to go bother Mr. Nils. While I was at it, I decided to pick up a spool of Shade 19 and Color X. They're gorgeous colours and my starter photography skills come no way near making them justice.



Above black, color x and shade 19. Below is the whole battery.



While futilely trying to chase the money shots on the sleeve, I started thinking that if the whole update is going to be like "these are staples yo" there's not going to be anyone left awake by the time people are done speeding through the pictures.



So I dug out my macro lens and had a look if there was a way to spice things up.
EK pump top with some screws I ordered for the fans and bolts that will be used to secure the front radiator panel. Anyone?



The actual pump top. NATO wire courtesy of Mr. Nils.



While I was shopping EK I noticed they had some way nicer looking supports for a 60mm reservoir. So I picked up a pair to replace the humongous Alphacool brackets that originally came with the res. The coolant today seems to be made of cable ties sourced from mdpc x.



The difference is noticeable, no?



Instead of resleeving (the candy canes were just too short for my taste) I decided to go full ****** make fully new extensions instead. The 3-pin headers will be needed for the electrics.



Just another casual Saturday morning. Cartoons and cables being cut down to size.



Crimpy crimp crimp...



Twelve ready cables later it was time to break out the goodies. Patience is overrated!



An episode of Better off Ted later.



Rather many episodes later...







At this point I was losing light already at such rate that it was time to break open a bottle of rioja and see if the fridge held anything to magic a late lunch out of. Thanks for watching! Like always, any thoughts and comments are warmly welcomed!


----------



## kgtuning

Haha.. Loving the staples! Very nice. Sleeving looks perfect! I wish mine were as nice. I need your camera skills for sure. Once again a beautiful update.


----------



## KillThePancake

Great update! One day I will sleeve my own cables... one day...


----------



## Jameswalt1

'tis an enjoyable build log


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Haha.. Loving the staples! Very nice. Sleeving looks perfect! I wish mine were as nice. I need your camera skills for sure. Once again a beautiful update.


Oi! I worked hard for that staples picture! Took me three tries before I got one with them all out of focus








My camera skills? You mean the cross between point 'n' shoot & spray 'n' pray, since that's where I'm right now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Great update! One day I will sleeve my own cables... one day...


You should. I mean, you really haven't lived before bleeding all over your shiny white cables and learning that even if most of the blood comes off, the cables will never be the same again.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 'tis an enjoyable build log


We aim to please!


----------



## modnoob

Deffently pleasingy eyes
Nice work


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> Deffently pleasingy eyes
> Nice work


Thanks modnoob! Working hard not to disappoint.

In other news: Critical packet lost - pursuing a reclamation.








I think I'm going to go sulk in the bathroom and launder the rad in hopes of an epiphany & some flux particles.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Thanks modnoob! Working hard not to disappoint.
> 
> In other news: Critical packet lost - pursuing a reclamation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to go sulk in the bathroom and launder the rad in hopes of an epiphany & some flux particles.


Oh no, that's not good. Hopefully it can be resolved quickly. Good luck bud!


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Oh no, that's not good. Hopefully it can be resolved quickly. Good luck bud!


Must order a hamburger to go with my package next time so the poor mailman doesn't have to start consuming my tech.








Picked up a tripod and a lightbox finally so might give the new cables a go for their money next week if nothing else interesting shows up.


----------



## KillThePancake

That blows man :/

Hope it gets sorted in a swift and easy manner!


----------



## Egami

*It appears our hard work hasn't gone unnoticed, and it is my pleasure to announce that Silen Flux is now sponsored by Jimm's and EKWB!*

http://www.jimms.fi/
http://www.ekwb.com/

Great big thank you to Miska for really helping me take this to the next level. I won't disappoint!

To add a touch of otherworldly mystery to the update and my weekend, I happened by a mushroom arrangement looking like the Isle of Great Britain. I decided that this was the missing piece of evidence about the UK's real identity: Atlantis using its level of Shadow Dancer to hide in plain sight.



The nature shots done, it was time to get back into hardware mode. Some sticky tape and pen waving later I had scribbled down my latest idea and it was time to kickstart the dremel.



While I was preparing to slice up the top I noticed something that the reviews never mentioned: The top steel panel is fixed in place with screws and not rivets, making it easily removable! Talk about unexpected win! Nuff said, I'm already having naughty ideas about how to abuse the bejesus out of this latest discovery.



A while of cutting, filing and edge whitening later we had yet another hole in the cheese.
But why did I suddenly start cutting the case up, especially after all that talk about how little I had had to operate? Well, I finally came up with a satisfactory solution to the warm rad exhaust air dumping issue: Let the warm air do what it does best and rise up. In short I'm hoping that the Phantom's dome shaped top coupled with the main chassis fans will be enough to ease the hot air out of the beauty panels isolated "technical space".



Unfortunately my weekend was busy like the Frankfurt airport on a Friday afternoon so there's only so much of an update I have to offer. I did manage to make some initial designs for the mystery front rad aesthetics plate though, so if any of you guys have a laser cutting establishment to recommend I would love to have you toss a PM my way. I'm thinking that with Jimm's and EK hopping aboard we should make something nice to recognise their contribution.

Once more humble thanks to Jimm's and EK for their patronage, but also to you guys who have tagged along for the ride! You've really helped me push the limits!


----------



## kgtuning

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## KillThePancake

'Grats on the sponsorship!


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Awesome! Congrats!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> 'Grats on the sponsorship!


Thanks guys! I think my toes have yet to uncurl.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I was positive I'd already subbed to this... but apparently not... problem solved!

This is looking incredible already - and it appears the surface has only merely been scratched.


----------



## Babis

My congrats on your sponsorship too mate


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I was positive I'd already subbed to this... but apparently not... problem solved!
> 
> This is looking incredible already - and it appears the surface has only merely been scratched.


More the merrier! Grand to have you aboard DiGiCiDAL








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babis*
> 
> My congrats on your sponsorship too mate


Tanks Babis!


----------



## IT Diva

Not sure how I missed this build log for so long, (I'll blame it on old age and senility for now) but this is really a super clean build.
















The Phantom has, for a long time, been my favorite case, and watching this build makes me want to go back and do something more extreme to at least one of my Phantoms.

Thanks for the inspirations,

Darlene


----------



## Aidan

I was looking for this in the case mod worklogs section thinking "IT'S GONE!!







"

..but it hadn't it's here! Congrats


----------



## wthenshaw

Incredible work so far, your photography skills are also great.

Subbing for more


----------



## ZnJ

I was looking for this on my list, thought I already subbed. Glad I found it again. Great job, can't wait to see more.


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Not sure how missed this build log for so long, (I'll blame it on old age and senility for now) but this is really a super clean build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Phantom has ,for a long time, been my favorite case, and watching this build makes me want to go back and do something more extreme to at least one of my Phantoms.
> 
> Thanks for the inspirations,
> 
> Darlene


You should. The case really has a lot to offer. And from all the mods we've seen so far there really are no two alike.
Since you've had experience with the Switch 810, how would you rate it against the Phantom? Is it something one should look to have a go at or does it rate more on the looks good but all meh inside end of the spectrum?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aidan*
> 
> I was looking for this in the case mod worklogs section thinking "IT'S GONE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> ..but it hadn't it's here! Congrats


We are a sneaky bugger.








But thanks Aidan, I still can't believe it really happened.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Incredible work so far, your photography skills are also great.
> 
> Subbing for more


Thanks wthenshaw! We're learning as we go.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZnJ*
> 
> I was looking for this on my list, thought I already subbed. Glad I found it again. Great job, can't wait to see more.


That's alright. I'm having trouble finding the thread half of the time myself. Grand to have you with us!

Then a little something for those of you wondering where we're at right now...


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Not sure how missed this build log for so long, (I'll blame it on old age and senility for now) but this is really a super clean build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Phantom has ,for a long time, been my favorite case, and watching this build makes me want to go back and do something more extreme to at least one of my Phantoms.
> 
> Thanks for the inspirations,
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> You should. The case really has a lot to offer. And from all the mods we've seen so far there really are no two alike.
> *Since you've had experience with the Switch 810, how would you rate it against the Phantom? Is it something one should look to have a go at or does it rate more on the looks good but all meh inside end of the spectrum?*
> 
> Like any other build, a lot depends on what you have in mind for the final outcome, and what your basic building philosophy is.
> 
> I don't see much reason to spend the time and money to build a super head turner, if it can't equally turn heads in the performance department.
> 
> To do that, you need quad GPUs and lots of clock, which you can't cool in a space limited case.
> 
> The 810 truly begs to house a decent water cooling setup, and was designed with that purpose, while still allowing some drive bays for a user friendly mix of purposes.
> 
> Conversely, the phantom rather tolerates some water cooling hardware, and you have to be willing to make real concessions in drive space for more than a rather minimum WC setup.
> 
> Fortunately, newer watercooling hardware makes it easier to do setups in the phantom than when it originally came out, as well as the small size and cost effectiveness of SSD's and 32 & 64 GB USB drives making it easier to give up drive bays and virtually eliminating the need for onboard optical drives.
> 
> Going back now and doing a nice custom water cooling setup and mods on a phantom is easier than when it was first released, because of all the new technology and ideas to borrow from since that time.
> 
> It's also possible to go back now and do custom stuff based on what's become more refined by repetition that was never seen back then.
> 
> Look how many rigid acrylic tubing builds you've seen just this year, and how many in the previous 10 years combined.
> 
> Now maybe a stretched limo version of the original phantom might just be the road less travelled, crap, I might even drop the mix 'n match twins builds to explore that realm.
> 
> Your attention to detail and patient execution are truly laudable.
> 
> Darlene
Click to expand...


----------



## Egami

Things sure have changed in the past years. People are pushing out builds that would have been considered just three years ago mind-blowingly insane almost on a weekly basis now. And all this while the mainstream opinion is that desktops are a dying breed. It really boggles the mind.

The reason I asked after the Switch 810 is that I've had an idea. Well, a little more than an idea. The sketching has already begun and there as I will not act before finishing Flux, I have to admit to having given some stray looks in the Switch's direction. I'm not just sure if it's... big enough...

I've been looking into your stretched limo build and there as I'm yet to divine the full logic behind it, it sure impresses the socks off my feet. I think that if there was one person who could go limo on the Phantom and make it good, it would be you.









I too wish those were brains as I could totally use the extra self-computing power.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Things sure have changed in the past years. People are pushing out builds that would have been considered just three years ago mind-blowingly insane almost on a weekly basis now. And all this while the mainstream opinion is that desktops are a dying breed. It really boggles the mind.
> 
> The reason I asked after the Switch 810 is that I've had an idea. Well, a little more than an idea. The sketching has already begun and there as I will not act before finishing Flux, I have to admit to having given some stray looks in the Switch's direction. I'm not just sure if it's... big enough...
> 
> I've been looking into your stretched limo build and there as I'm yet to divine the full logic behind it, it sure impresses the socks off my feet. I think that if there was one person who could go limo on the Phantom and make it good, it would be you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too wish those were brains as I could totally use the extra self-computing power.


The stretch is really simple conceptually, I wanted a case big enough to house all the rads I need for an overclocked 4960 RIVE with top end quadfire GPU's in a tropical environment with high ambient temps, that I wouldn't mistake for the refrigerator or some other appliance without my glasses on.

I also really like the looks of a case that's longer than it is high, which is what has earned the phantom a soft spot in my heart forever.

Anyone can have a case labs, only the tenacious few can have a stretched limo edition phantom









Darlene


----------



## Egami

Holy Macaroni and Cheese! Silen Flux has made it on the Bit Tech's Mod of the Month voting list!

Will you guys help me detonate the modbank? Mod of the Month August 2013


----------



## Joe Brick

Beautiful build, man









I've got a question about this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*


How do you manage to melt the tips of the sleeves so perfectly around the pins? could you explain in detail (and pics if possible?







)

When I try to do this, in particular with white sleeves, I get uneven results and serious discoloration (simply put: the sleeve gets black patches all around the edge...). Your results, on the other hand, are very impressive.

Can you share how you manage to get them that way?


----------



## Aidan

You put a little bit of heatshrink over and heat/burn that, then cut it off


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The stretch is really simple conceptually, I wanted a case big enough to house all the rads I need for an overclocked 4960 RIVE with top end quadfire GPU's in a tropical environment with high ambient temps, that I wouldn't mistake for the refrigerator or some other appliance without my glasses on.
> 
> I also really like the looks of a case that's longer than it is high, which is what has earned the phantom a soft spot in my heart forever.
> 
> Anyone can have a case labs, only the tenacious few can have a stretched limo edition phantom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


Hell, a normal limo is really simple conceptually! So why isn't everyone driving one!? 
Probably because there aren't many who can randomly mod a normal car into a limo. Or a normal case into an in eternity stretching enclosure of awesomeness!

The reason I bought Phantom was the very same length to height ratio. Never seen one like it, forever hoping I never will. Should you decide to go limo on it though... be sure to let me know so that I sub along!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe Brick*
> 
> Beautiful build, man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a question about this:
> 
> How do you manage to melt the tips of the sleeves so perfectly around the pins? could you explain in detail (and pics if possible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> When I try to do this, in particular with white sleeves, I get uneven results and serious discoloration (simply put: the sleeve gets black patches all around the edge...). Your results, on the other hand, are very impressive.
> 
> Can you share how you manage to get them that way?


Thank man!

Aidan beat me to it there, but yeah that's pretty much I how do it. It's no magic however, I'm just following Vestito's guide: Heatshrink-Less MDPC Sleeving
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aidan*
> 
> You put a little bit of heatshrink over and heat/burn that, then cut it off


Damn dude, you're like... fast and stuff!

But hey! I have an update for you! It's a little one but that's what you get with being stuck on a holding pattern.
So. I went and did a little put-it-all-back together to the Phantom. It looked miserable, with two sticks of ram missing, one fan out in the ether and the lumipanels 66.66666666666666666% covered in masking tape. Not a pretty sight, I tell you. In the good news is that both the ram and the ether fan should be arriving next week and things should get that much less underwhelming.
One thing however that really bugged me, and that I could do something about was the front bahoogadooga. (I sometimes wonder if anyone actually reads these but hey, I'm no stranger to entertaining myself.)



The rad looks like it's been jailed by some unseelie pooka.



So off came the slot covers.



That rad's a beauty to look at, even if I say so myself.



Having adored the upper part long enough, it was time to take a better look at what was visible through the below mesh. As much as I like to top part's contrast, I really want to go fully black with the below bit.
But should I fully black on the whole front or just the below bit?



Anyhuus, it was time to do something about that unseelie prison upstairs and apart came the little slot covers.



After some dremel assisted jailbreaking later.



Better.



But should I go fully black on the steel structure behind the Phantom's mask or not? I'm hoping you'll help me decide.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Hell, a normal limo is really simple conceptually! So why isn't everyone driving one!?
> Probably because there aren't many who can randomly mod a normal car into a limo. Or a normal case into an in eternity stretching enclosure of awesomeness!
> 
> The reason I bought Phantom was the very same length to height ratio. Never seen one like it, forever hoping I never will. *Should you decide to go limo on it though... be sure to let me know so that I sub along!*


Do you mean this???


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Do you mean this???


I know that one, and am lurking. Thought Darlene meant going limo on the Phantom original.


----------



## hellphyre

Sir, you currently have me staring at my case holding a dremel and a drill...

Awesome build especially the plexia cable management.


----------



## KillThePancake

I say black, it will give an overall cleaner look imo. And your choice of vocabulary is entertaining







"bahoogadooga"? " jailed by some unseelie pooka"? I love it


----------



## Nukemaster

Very nice!


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellphyre*
> 
> Sir, you currently have me staring at my case holding a dremel and a drill...
> 
> Awesome build especially the plexia cable management.


Ooooohhh... Yes! You know you want to!
When do it please link to pie?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> I say black, it will give an overall cleaner look imo. And your choice of vocabulary is entertaining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "bahoogadooga"? " jailed by some unseelie pooka"? I love it


The things we say after having had a couple...







Mr Pancake Mullerer, I have no excuse.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Very nice!


Thankee good sir!

---

In other mod news, the fan has arrived and is being tested as we speak. Those blue leds mean business, I tell you! It's like being invaded by an all powering blue hue. Can't wait to turn them white. RAM has shipped as well so things are definitely starting to come together.
Oh, and gents... don't tell anyone but instead of an old gtx 570 it looks awfully lot like we might be going 700 gen nvidia sandwich...


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Oh, and gents... don't tell anyone but instead of an old gtx 570 it looks awfully lot like we might be going 700 gen nvidia sandwich...


**AMD R9 290X (x2)**


----------



## Th0rn0

This is just too nice. Excellent work and camera skills. Subbed fo sho


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> The things we say after having had a couple...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Pancake Mullerer, I have no excuse.


...And there goes my Tea all over my lap









Pancake Mullerer xD

And the 700's would be cool, but the new R-Series would be even cooler...


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> **AMD R9 290X (x2)**


Do them things even have blocks yet / ever?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Th0rn0*
> 
> This is just too nice. Excellent work and camera skills. Subbed fo sho


Thanks Th0rn0! We should see some hot action soon as the yum yum (EK & Jimm's) packages find their way to my secret lair.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> ...And there goes my Tea all over my lap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancake Mullerer xD
> 
> And the 700's would be cool, but the new R-Series would be even cooler...


Did you have a towel at hand?

The 700's I have in mind are ickle, meaning that the rest of my, well, equally ickle hardware will look that much more umph-y. You know how it is...

---

And the rest of you even thinking about asking "why there be no quad titans?"; I still have that water blocked GTX 570 and I'm not afraid to use it!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Do them things even have blocks yet / ever?


Supposedly available very soon:
Quote:


> EK Water Blocks is also working on a full-cover water block for the upcoming AMD® Radeon R9 290X flagship graphics card, based on the Hawaii XT GPU, which is due to release on October 15th 2013. Full-cover water blocks.
> 
> EK-FC R9-290X will be available in all five versions, and an aesthetic retention backplate will be available for purchase by October 18th through EK Webshop and Partner Reseller Network.


Source


----------



## KillThePancake

I heard the EK 7970 blocks fit, try EK's Cooling Configurator.


----------



## kgtuning

Check ek Facebook page.. They said the 290x blocks are done and ready.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> I heard the EK 7970 blocks fit, try EK's Cooling Configurator.


They might fit some of the 280x models, but I'm pretty sure they won't fit the 290x.


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> They might fit some of the 280x models, but I'm pretty sure they won't fit the 290x.


That may be it, I remember I looked up one of the cards and that's what it was.


----------



## OrcishMonkey

just ordered 3 radiators for my trusty old phantom, just need some 290xs' now. I might be taking some of your amazing ideas sir =). Long live the phantom!


----------



## Eclipx2

Is than an Antec P180 White I see next to the Phantom?


----------



## Slayerik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eclipx2*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is than an Antec P180 White I see next to the Phantom?


to me, it looks more like Fractal Define R4 White, according to front panel...


----------



## Kumouri

The 280x blocks were extremely easy to make because the 280x is (essentially, almost identically) a 7970 (somewhere in between the 7970 and 7970GHz on performance) as it uses the same GPU inside of it.

The 290x, however, is a brand new GPU and so it will be harder to make a block for it.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayerik*
> 
> to me, it looks more like Fractal Define R4 White, according to front panel...


That's my guess as well - since I'm building a 'cheap' workstation in one for my office PC.


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrcishMonkey*
> 
> just ordered 3 radiators for my trusty old phantom, just need some 290xs' now. I might be taking some of your amazing ideas sir =). Long live the phantom!


Thanks OrcishMonkey! Phantom with three rads?







Be sure to toss me a link to your build when you start!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eclipx2*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is than an Antec P180 White I see next to the Phantom?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayerik*
> 
> to me, it looks more like Fractal Define R4 White, according to front panel...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> That's my guess as well - since I'm building a 'cheap' workstation in one for my office PC.


It's the Fractal's R3 to be precise. The reason why it's there is that I was at the time doing yet another test fitting and ended up leeching power from the psu I'd left in the R3. You can actually see the dirty evidence in that picture









Concerning the R9 discussion, I'm afraid I've already sealed the deal for 760 & related blocks.
To explain my decision to go for the said gpus; it was physical size + price + performance + wanting to go sli. I can demonstrate the size thing (and why it is so important) better when I get the shinies by pitting them against the old 570 that's more in line with the bigger cards' lenghts. Basically the 760s are a lot smaller than any of the more powerful cards on the market (that also had blocks made for them) and that small size results in the build looking a lot more airy than it would otherwise. Since the Phantom sadly isn't the D900 we must do what we can to make it look like it was.
Price should be fairly self explanatory: 2 x 670 = titan rivaling performance for a fraction of the price whilst getting to go sliiiiiiiii. What's not to love? Also since there's only so much dough I can toss around, wanting to go sli on any higher end cards would have not only resulted in massive sizing issues but would have also halted the project due to me running out of corner stores to rob.

To make up for the wall of text, and to reward you more reading oriented peeps, I've hidden a couple of pics in the below spoiler showing what was going on inside the case when the front panel update was made.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





OK, so I may have given a go at some quick promo shots too. The black sleeve is turning out impossible to get clean shots of. Makes the board's red pop like I had hoped to though.


----------



## KillThePancake

I love how the cables themselves go through the motherboard tray itself, rather than through a giant hole. It's different and me like









And I agree on the 760's, aren't those the cards with the reaaally short PCB?


----------



## Egami

Shorter than the time it takes you to eat a pancake.
So short in fact that sli'ing them up might mean pulling some miraculous tubing management as the EK bridge's outlet rams straight into the cards' pci-e cables. Yeah, THAT short.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Shorter than the time it takes you to eat a pancake.
> So short in fact that sli'ing them up might mean pulling some miraculous tubing management as the EK bridge's outlet rams straight into the cards' pci-e cables. Yeah, THAT short.


LOL, that is short


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Shorter than the time it takes you to eat a pancake.
> So short in fact that sli'ing them up might mean pulling some miraculous tubing management as the EK bridge's outlet rams straight into the cards' pci-e cables. Yeah, THAT short.


LOL









And yeah, that is really short o.o


----------



## kgtuning

any update bud?


----------



## Egami

Jimm's package hit the mail yesterday. Sadly I'm going to be heading to the country for the weekend so pictures of the goodies gets pushed to the start of the next week.

Still waiting to for EK though.

Rest assured, the mod is everything but dead.


----------



## Egami

Sorry for the delayed post but you know how it is with life - the bugger starts clambering in through doors and windows when you'd least need it... But who cares, the package from Jimm's arrived!!!



I couldn't wait for the sun to come up. Had to open the bugger there and then











A pile of om nom nom. I can't believe they all had tiny silica pouches with them!



Well, that's the first patch. I always thought I'd be using black fittings, until I realised I wasn't.



Hiding underneath the little ones was something a bit more sizeable.



As you can see from the first picture, the cards will lose approximately 1/3 of their length once the stock cooler gets replaced with the EK block. That means we're going to be having a seriously ickle gpu sandwich!















Next up: test fitting and related pictures as soon as the sun decides to peer through the mile thick cloud blanket. Fingers crossed for everything working as intended.
I'm so excited now with them bits and bob materialising. A big thank you to Miska at Jimm's for helping this project really clamber to the next level!

Thanks for watching!


----------



## wthenshaw

As always superb photography! I wish I was nearly as good as you at this!


----------



## kgtuning

Nice! What Egami isn't telling us is he's really a professional photographer. I wish I had half your picture taking skills.


----------



## KillThePancake

Awesome pictures


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> As always superb photography! I wish I was nearly as good as you at this!


Thanks wthenshaw! The secret is to sleep with the mod notebook next your bed. Best ideas always come at night








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Nice! What Egami isn't telling us is he's really a professional photographer. I wish I had half your picture taking skills.


Haha thanks kgtuning! Still spraying and praying, now just with the aid of a proper tripod and a lightbox.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Awesome pictures


One tries







What happened with your project btw? You've been awfully quiet for a while now.

---

First gpu under testing and so far everything's looking good. This guy is way noisy compared to the epic three slot asus 570 behemoth though


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> First gpu under testing and so far everything's looking good. This guy is way noisy compared to the epic three slot asus 570 behemoth though


Good job its going underwater then isn't it!


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Good job its going underwater then isn't it!


Oh yes. I would have never gone for the stock cooled model had I had the intention of staying air cooled. These boys are angry!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Oh yes. I would have never gone for the stock cooled model had I had the intention of staying air cooled. These boys are angry!


I'm yet to see a ref card that doesn't scream at me when gaming!


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> One tries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened with your project btw? You've been awfully quiet for a while now.


Durandal? Design changes, not exactly knowing what I want, not having time, blah blah blah...

I don't know when I'll be back on that one, I hope soon.


----------



## Egami

So many beautiful warranties! But will we be able to void them all?

The motherboard back panel has finally been cut down to size, including allowances made for the fans' leds' on/off button and, of course, the top fans. The rest of the panels have started taking shape as well. The psu/gpu panel is actually all well and straight; its strange angle is purely the fault of the photographer noticing too late that the little temporary acrylic bits holding it in place had been less than perfectly placed... Well, at least I had the wisdom to remove the tape I had used to plan the lighting and plumbing insanity that the system will be.





The i/o shield's appearance has also been changed from the muddled greyish silver it used to be, to white. Out of a moment's madness however, I left the shiny silvery metallic edges untouched. What do you think about the little detail? Yes? No? Maybe?



Set completed. Much better.



A view of the future gpu sandwich.



Probably obvious to the Phantom owners; the frame below the mesh has changed colour from white to black. The top panel's below mesh structures have also seen some black paint splashed around in an effort to make them vanish rather than glow like beacons through the mesh. And while I was it, the fans got little black vinyl stickers to cover the different sized logos and technical details originally adoring their centres.



Finally a sneak peek at the world after dark&#8230;



Thanks for watching... umm, umbrella corp like turned you're-all-going-to-die-down-here laboratory freakiness...


----------



## wthenshaw

Super clean and excellent photography (as always). That bit of silver round the edge of the I/O shield? Mayyyybee....


----------



## kgtuning

Wow! Beautiful work.


----------



## Nukemaster

Nice to see more work.

Looks amazing.


----------



## djriful

daaaammmmmmmmmmmyuumm......


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Super clean and excellent photography (as always). That bit of silver round the edge of the I/O shield? Mayyyybee....


Thanks wthenshaw!
Good maybe or on the bad side of mayyybe? I kind of like the way it looks in real life. It's not being very photogenic though, silly sparepart.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Wow! Beautiful work.


For an eye watering desert of white? Its so different from what you pulled off that I feel the need to milk you for thoughts








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Nice to see more work.
> 
> Looks amazing.


It's coming, just need to get the parts...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> daaaammmmmmmmmmmyuumm......


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Thanks wthenshaw!
> Good maybe or on the bad side of mayyybe? I kind of like the way it looks in real life. It's not being very photogenic though, silly sparepart.


The maybe side of maybe


----------



## KillThePancake

THE Definition of clean. I salute you sir.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Thanks wthenshaw!
> Good maybe or on the bad side of mayyybe? I kind of like the way it looks in real life. It's not being very photogenic though, silly sparepart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For an eye watering desert of white? Its so different from what you pulled off that I feel the need to milk you for thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's coming, just need to get the parts...


I thank you for the compliment good sir however your attention to detail far exceeds mine. I'm curious on your next step. Keeping this clean while piping the plumbing will prove interesting, not that I doubt your abilities, just intrigued.


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> The maybe side of maybe


You're not going to help me at all, now are you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> THE Definition of clean. I salute you sir.


/me takes a bow
...now just hoping we can make that last...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I thank you for the compliment good sir however your attention to detail far exceeds mine. I'm curious on your next step. Keeping this clean while piping the plumbing will prove interesting, not that I doubt your abilities, just intrigued.


Would a picture of the future plans do?










Now I'm still contemplating the final setup for the CPU plumbing as there' an ever so slim chance that I might be able to route them through to the back from the space between the top fans and motherboard. (The red paint doodle) However, there as this might be the most minimalist route, there's a real danger the right side gets left too empty of detail as a result.
The res will most likely see both the inlet and outlet limited to its bottom, complimenting the airy look of the hardware.

Thoughts?

The GPU's will be linked in parallel and have the in/out tubing routed from underneath them.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Just beautiful... and actually I think the plumbing will add some more visual interest rather than taint the 'cleanliness' - I can't wait to see it all put together.


----------



## kgtuning

I would agree with Digicidal. I think the CPU piping may be able to go through the mb tray and that would be a slick feat.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> You're not going to help me at all, now are you


Need more pics


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Just beautiful... and actually I think the plumbing will add some more visual interest rather than taint the 'cleanliness' - I can't wait to see it all put together.


I'm hoping the same. Any thoughts on the coolant I should be rolling with or still completely open? I'm yet to see the light myself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I would agree with Digicidal. I think the CPU piping may be able to go through the mb tray and that would be a slick feat.


It would be but it's going to be cutting it close. Will have to make some measurements once the blocks arrive but it's going to be somewhere between insanely difficult and impossible.









If, and this is indeed a big if, I can pull off the pipes through mobo tray stunt, how would you guys feel about little 3D printed Silen Flux lettering on the right side space of the white acrylic? I happened by a friend who made an offer and I'm thinking it might balance the detail composition a little?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Need more pics


Argh!


----------



## kgtuning

I think the 3D Silen Flux would look good but I like that sort of thing. maybe it could be back lit by say those SM LED's?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> I'm hoping the same. Any thoughts on the coolant I should be rolling with or still completely open? I'm yet to see the light myself.


I'd normally say just water with a little biocide added, since that's how I roll... (wait, did you make me _actually_ type that?)







But considering the clean white lines of everything I'd say either IceDragon or Mahems pastel white would also look great.









Would make lots of interesting shadow-play from the top lighting... while still being all basically monochrome.


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I think the 3D Silen Flux would look good but I like that sort of thing. maybe it could be back lit by say those SM LED's?


Not a bad idea at all... A billboard flux!
Now just need to decide whether to make them (should they actually get made) matte white or some form of black...?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I'd normally say just water with a little biocide added, since that's how I roll... (wait, did you make me _actually_ type that?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But considering the clean white lines of everything I'd say either IceDragon or Mahems pastel white would also look great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would make lots of interesting shadow-play from the top lighting... while still being all basically monochrome.


The things that teh evil interweb makes us do...









But yeah, I've been thinking the exact same as you; either clear DI or Mayhem's pastel white. My main concern is how the reservoir will look: DI = too empty? Mayhems white = Too white?
Good point that shadow play idea btw, I hadn't even considered things from that effect point of view.

...black?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Not a bad idea at all... A billboard flux!
> Now just need to decide whether to make them (should they actually get made) matte white or some form of black...?
> The things that teh evil interweb makes us do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, I've been thinking the exact same as you; either clear DI or Mayhem's pastel white. My main concern is how the reservoir will look: DI = too empty? *Mayhems white = Too white?*
> Good point that shadow play idea btw, I hadn't even considered things from that effect point of view.
> 
> ...black?


Did you seriously just say too white......?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Did you seriously just say too white......?


I dunno... that's what my wife says when I... oh wait a minute...









Actually, I can see where he's coming from with that question... after all with the white backplate it could just wind up disappearing against it. Black would also be good - or you could split the difference... there's a recipe for gray mayhems out there somewhere (at least I'm pretty sure I didn't dream that).


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Did you seriously just say too white......?


I think I did.








I'm just scared the tubing and res will either look too heavy or vanish into the background entirely.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I dunno... that's what my wife says when I... oh wait a minute...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I can see where he's coming from with that question... after all with the white backplate it could just wind up disappearing against it. Black would also be good - or you could split the difference... there's a recipe for gray mayhems out there somewhere (at least I'm pretty sure I didn't dream that).


It's funny that you should mention grey as the one thing I've finally identified as the "ideal" coolant for the build would be mayhem's supernova silver... aurora.
















I've watched the grey making video and... I don't know. I guess It's just not silvery enough.
It's starting to look like I'll just have to roll the loop together, post some pictures and see what you guys think. If push comes to shove, I could always roll with DI and stick a white led in the res?

Edit: Went and scored a 480GB Crucial M500 from Amazon's cyber monday sale. Win!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> I think I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just scared the tubing and res will either look too heavy or vanish into the background entirely.
> It's funny that you should mention grey as the one thing I've finally identified as the "ideal" coolant for the build would be mayhem's supernova silver... aurora.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've watched the grey making video and... I don't know. I guess It's just not silvery enough.
> It's starting to look like I'll just have to roll the loop together, post some pictures and see what you guys think. If push comes to shove, I could always roll with DI and stick a white led in the res?
> 
> Edit: Went and scored a 480GB Crucial M500 from Amazon's cyber monday sale. Win!


Good find on the M500. a good fall back is DI water and you could always change over to aurora later. Grey coolant would be excellent though.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> I think I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just scared the tubing and res will either look too heavy or vanish into the background entirely.
> It's funny that you should mention grey as the one thing I've finally identified as the "ideal" coolant for the build would be mayhem's supernova silver... aurora.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've watched the grey making video and... I don't know. I guess It's just not silvery enough.
> It's starting to look like I'll just have to roll the loop together, post some pictures and see what you guys think. If push comes to shove, I could always roll with DI and stick a white led in the res?
> 
> Edit: Went and scored a 480GB Crucial M500 from Amazon's cyber monday sale. Win!


Nice score! The silver aurora would be great for photographs... but not good long term. I guess it mostly depends on the destination... if it's going to be a daily driver... better not to put the 22" chrome wheels on it... on the other hand if it's just a trailer queen for shows - then DO IT!


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Good find on the M500. a good fall back is DI water and you could always change over to aurora later. Grey coolant would be excellent though.


Yeh. Part of me hopes aurora 2 will turn out super good super soon so I could hop on to that wagon later on.








Was looking at my games folder a day earlier when the 240GB was on offer and thought I'd chance it and see if the 480 would come on. And it did! Now just need to couple it with the 2tb 2,5'' I picked up from the black friday sale for an epicly small storage solution.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Nice score! The silver aurora would be great for photographs... but not good long term. I guess it mostly depends on the destination... if it's going to be a daily driver... better not to put the 22" chrome wheels on it... on the other hand if it's just a trailer queen for shows - then DO IT!


I know samsung is the word with the ssd's these days but there's just something about the crucial's reliability that has me by the nuts









Silen Flux will be the daily driver so will sadly have to go with a working man's coolant. One reason DI looks as tempting as it does is because the ease of draining and refilling the system if / when it goes on Jimm's promo stand for the Winter Assembly event. For that I would definitely toss in the aurora 1 though (remind me to grab some pics for you guys when that happens). Or maybe we just do pink and I'll get one of those black and white wunderbaums and a set of furry dice to hang from the top fan? No?


----------



## Lynchie

Subbed for NZXT


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Or maybe we just do pink and I'll get one of those black and white wunderbaums and a set of furry dice to hang from the top fan? No?


No.


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynchie*
> 
> Subbed for NZXT


Welcome aboard Lynchie! More the merrier!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> No.


----------



## mlevins92

I just went through this from post one onwards....beautiful build. Subbed so I don't miss anything!


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlevins92*
> 
> I just went through this from post one onwards....beautiful build. Subbed so I don't miss anything!


Thanks mlevins92! Really taken by you taking the time to read it all.









The project is currently waiting for EK and will continue as soon as they make their move.


----------



## Egami

Holy jingles - but what's this!?



To get your answer, stay tuned for the next episode of Pie.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Holy jingles - but what's this!?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To get your answer, stay tuned for the next episode of Pie.


man.. I don't like being teased.


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Holy jingles - but what's this!?
> 
> 
> 
> To get your answer, stay tuned for the next episode of Pie.


>.< Ugh darn suspense


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> man.. I don't like being teased.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> >.< Ugh darn suspense












The package arrived so late that I had already lost the light but unless I die in my sleep there will be pictures some time tomorrow.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

is it an ek package?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Spied new posts in this thread... got very excited!

...And hopes have been dashed...

(On a related note, I have heard there is actually a way of converting electricity into light - so that pictures can be taken at any time of day or night! You should look into that sometime).


----------



## Egami

DiGiCiDAL, I tried rubbing the neighbor's cat but she wouldn't light up at all. But sod the cat, the Pie has been sliced open and oh lordy, I could not have hoped for a better filling!



I was so excited I had to sit down and have a cup of coffee just to steady my hands. An episode of barely watched futurama later it was time to get to building. Up, up and away we went!



Up, up and away indeed... Don't tell anyone but those piles are a nightmare to build! And not just to build, but to keep from collapsing as well. It's much easier to work with little groups of items if you ask me.







Just as I was about to swap to the macro lens, the postman rang again. What now? I hope he's not here to collect what he delivered yesterday, as that would not happen. Oh no, sir. This Pie is mine and it's going to go on the internet!
But he didn't want my stuff. Instead he handed me these; the main ingredients of the project's future TURBO SANDWICH!











I did eventually slow down to swap to the macro lens. EK you're such a sexy thing!















I can't believe I wanted to polish these blocks. They look too perfect the way they are. And with the clear coolant, there will be nothing to subtract from the gorgeous hardware that the hardware deities have decided to put in my hands.
The cables will be slightly asymmetric (BWWBWB) and their routing remains an issue but things should clear up once I get to shaping the relevant bit of plumbing. All in all there looks to be light at the end of the tunnel, and I don't think it's a train. We are back in hardware mode guys!

Once again enormous thanks to Miska for helping to arrange all this with Jimm's & EK!

http://www.jimms.fi/ http://www.ekwb.com/


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Polish them!!! I demand it!!!! LOL


----------



## AlDyer

Nice to see another Finnish person doing an awesome build log. How did you get jimms to sponsor you, though? Looks good so far


----------



## kgtuning

So awesome... I agree with deadpool.. polish them blocks


----------



## KillThePancake

Not a big fan of the CSQ design, but those actually look really nice!


----------



## IT Diva

I'm rather partial to the polished look.

Here's a side by side look at a quickly polished, (still needs to be redone properly) versus a stock CSQ bridge:



Darlene


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Polish them!!! I demand it!!!! LOL


Jikes!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> So awesome... I agree with deadpool.. polish them blocks


But... but...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Not a big fan of the CSQ design, but those actually look really nice!


Extra maple syrup for you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I'm rather partial to the polished look.
> 
> Here's a side by side look at a quickly polished, (still needs to be redone properly) versus a stock CSQ bridge:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


So many for the polished look!
The worst thing is that I really, really like the polished look but... there's this little nagging voice at the back of my head saying "keep the frost" ...or then it's Wermad.







Will have to do a test fitting and snap you folks a few photos to sample. So difficult this modding business at times.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Despite a personal hatred of the CSQ look in general - with your 'frosty-look' of your build - I actually would have to say keep them frosted. If you were going to run colored coolant as an accent color I would definitely be in the polish camp on that however.

I think in your build, it's possible that polishing them might make them disappear a little too much - and there's no easy way to re-frost them (well I guess you could just sand with a coarser paper, but I doubt it would look the same).









Your build=your rules!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Re-subbed, cant believe I have missed all of this goodnes, looking amazing, really nice and clean and whatever you do , do not polish the blocks


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Nice to see another Finnish person doing an awesome build log. How did you get jimms to sponsor you, though? Looks good so far


Sorry mate, don't know how I missed you with the quote button there...








I asked them?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Despite a personal hatred of the CSQ look in general - with your 'frosty-look' of your build - I actually would have to say keep them frosted. *If you were going to run colored coolant as an accent color I would definitely be in the polish camp on that however.*
> 
> I think in your build, it's possible that polishing them might make them disappear a little too much - and there's no easy way to re-frost them (well I guess you could just sand with a coarser paper, but I doubt it would look the same).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your build=your rules!


This. If it was any other than clear coolant those blocks would get polished so quick they wouldn't even know what had hit them









Polishing in easy enough to accomplish so will first have a look and only then flail around with the x-cream bottle.


----------



## wthenshaw

Also one for keeping frosted!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Sorry mate, don't know how I missed you with the quote button there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked them?
> This. If it was any other than clear coolant those blocks would get polished so quick they wouldn't even know what had hit them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishing in easy enough to accomplish so will first have a look and only then *flail around with the x-cream bottle*.


You might want to just keep that part of this project to yourself... I'm pretty sure the pictures would be against the TOS.


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Extra maple syrup for you!


Your pancake comments never cease to amaze me







My siiiddeess lol


----------



## Kires

I'm soo psyched for this to be finished!!!! I FREAKING love this work! Makes me wanna do something like it!


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Re-subbed, cant believe I have missed all of this goodnes, looking amazing, really nice and clean and whatever you do , do not polish the blocks


Roger that! o7
And welcome back!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Also one for keeping frosted!


Woop!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> You might want to just keep that part of this project to yourself... I'm pretty sure the pictures would be against the TOS.


I blame it all on Asouter for spilling his plastx all over his trousers. I'm innocent like a... a... tree!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Your pancake comments never cease to amaze me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My siiiddeess lol


It's in the name...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kires*
> 
> I'm soo psyched for this to be finished!!!! I FREAKING love this work! Makes me wanna do something like it!


You should! All it takes is a few hand tools and a some patience








Oh lordie, I'm so excited too!

Time to show the finger homicidal cables who's the daddy! ->


----------



## Pheozero

Sweet Jesus, how did I miss this beautiful thing? I'm so subbed.
Keep 'em frosted


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Sweet Jesus, how did I miss this beautiful thing? I'm so subbed.
> Keep 'em frosted


I will. Glad to have you aboard!

Test fitting and some photos tomorrow. Get your opinions hats ready!


----------



## Kumouri

And another for frosted. I also have to say that I think they would disappear if you polished them.

Great work so far, can't wait to see where it goes!


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kumouri*
> 
> And another for frosted. I also have to say that I think they would disappear if you polished them.
> 
> Great work so far, can't wait to see where it goes!


Thanks Kumouri! Having been fooling around with them sexy things all day, all I can say is that the frost looks way nice.









Dinner now. Pictures to follow later tonight!


----------



## KillThePancake

Interested to see how they'll look


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Interested to see how they'll look


Agh ogh ugh... Let's just say that DiGiCiDAL is about to find out why the lightbulb is the enemy...


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Interested to see how they'll look


You're only commenting for another pancake reference


----------



## Egami

Right! It all starts with the gpus; and indeed as soon as the sun was up I was ready and waiting with my little pile of shinies.



First things first: Open everything up!



Once done, keep opening.



Stop opening!



Now, start closing. (Strange world, isn't it?)



For perfect results, make sure to do both sides.



Tada.wav



Reattaching time and oh my god are they short. I'm not going to say they're too short but I wouldn't mind if they miraculously grew an extra inch overnight.



Remember when back in the day I may have said that using the bridge piece causes the outlet to ram into the pci-e cables? Well it barely doesn't. The outlet is just beneath the cables and if used will lead to a rather unsightly bulge. This led to an idea which is borderline insanity, but which can be done. And more I think of it, more I want to do it.



To keep the frost or to polish?
Should have installed the cpu block for this but you know what they say; you can't both have the brain and eat it.



Right. This is the important bit: GPU Cables!
Now the cables are fresh from the sleeving sweatshop (read: couch) so they're everything but house trained, but there should be enough order to give you a taster of the different options / ideas. Which one do you like best?

The asymmetric?



The thick lines?



Or the something slightly else?



At this point don't worry about the gpu io brackets; they will be painted black among the few other things that need tweaking. The Asus rog logo is starting to bother me slightly now as it's fully visible and I have a feeling it will only become more pronounced once the ram stickers are removed, but again, it may well fit in once the ton of silver fittings gets added to the mix.

So... Which cable set do you guys like? Naturally if you have ideas outside the offered layouts, I'd be more than happy to hear them - swapping the cables around for a look only takes a few minutes!

Finally apologies for the slightly iffy pictures in this update. I'm having some major lighting issues at the moment with only three hours proper daylight at my disposal, and the massive snow clouds didn't do anything to help either.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Reattaching time and oh my god are they short. I'm not going to say they're too short *but I wouldn't mind if they miraculously grew an extra inch overnight*.
> 
> Right. This is the important bit: GPU Cables!
> Now the cables are fresh from the sleeving sweatshop (read: couch) so they're everything but house trained, but there should be enough order to give you a taster of the different options / ideas. Which one do you like best?
> 
> The thick lines.


*That's what he said!*

Definitely the thick ones IMO!


----------



## Pheozero

Keep 'em thick


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

By themselves I think I prefer the asymmetric look. However, considering the choice made with the 24-pin MB connection... I think thick is really the only one that looks 'right' - or at least the only one that looks consistent with the existing choices.









Looks great either way however.


----------



## Kumouri

Between asymmetric and something else for me. The something else really matches the 24 pin, in my opinion, as it's the same pattern as far as it can go with only 6 cables.

I think it'd be interesting to do something like
1st GPU: b-b-w-w-w-b
2nd GPU: b-w-w-w-b-b
To really carry over the 24 pin pattern.

Or! Do the whole thing as if it were one cable, 24 pin then GPU1 then GPU2 which would give
GPU1: w-w-w-b-b-w
GPU2: w-w-b-b-w-w
Although I think the first option I mentioned would be better as you get a exactly half of what a 24 pin would be.

Just my 2 cents! Looking good.


----------



## kgtuning

Asymmetric for sure. I like that one the most.


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> You're only commenting for another pancake reference


Nooo....

Maybe...

Somewhat...

But the blocks do look awesome, I like the "slightly something else" option meself.


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> *That's what he said!*
> 
> Definitely the thick ones IMO!


Think 'n' chunky huh...









They didn't grow miraculously overnight








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Keep 'em thick


You sure they're not too thick?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> By themselves I think I prefer the asymmetric look. However, considering the choice made with the 24-pin MB connection... I think thick is really the only one that looks 'right' - or at least the only one that looks consistent with the existing choices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great either way however.


The problem with the thick is, to my eye, that there as it admittedly repeats the pattern, it feels somehow too heavy in black versus the 24-pin and sata cables. I've had a very curious "inverted asymmetric" proposal from Nikozi and have to admit, I like the thought so far.
In any case I'm going to try out the proposed new cable arrangements and post pictures maybe as soon as tomorrow to let you guys have a look as well!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kumouri*
> 
> Between asymmetric and something else for me. The something else really matches the 24 pin, in my opinion, as it's the same pattern as far as it can go with only 6 cables.
> 
> I think it'd be interesting to do something like
> 1st GPU: b-b-w-w-w-b
> 2nd GPU: b-w-w-w-b-b
> To really carry over the 24 pin pattern.
> 
> Or! Do the whole thing as if it were one cable, 24 pin then GPU1 then GPU2 which would give
> GPU1: w-w-w-b-b-w
> GPU2: w-w-b-b-w-w
> Although I think the first option I mentioned would be better as you get a exactly half of what a 24 pin would be.
> 
> Just my 2 cents! Looking good.


To mix the different tiers... Have to admit I hadn't thought of that. Will most certainly have a look tomorrow when playing with them cables!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Asymmetric for sure. I like that one the most.


We're in the same boat, though I have to say the slightly something else is right there with us. Damn, how stupidly difficult can the arranging of 6 different cables be!?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Nooo....
> 
> Maybe...
> 
> Somewhat...
> 
> But the blocks do look awesome, I like the "slightly something else" option meself.


How would Mr Pancakes and the crowd react to proposed frosted tubing & reservoir to compliment the blocks?


----------



## KillThePancake

Mr. Pancakes and the peanut gallery would have to say yes to that proposal


----------



## Oliver1234

This is truly a one of a kind build! I just came across this for the first time because I don't usually lurk around the sponsored build logs, but wow! This is beautiful!


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Mr. Pancakes and the peanut gallery would have to say yes to that proposal


Splendid! Finally some use for the two meters of acrylic tubing I've had sitting in the corner for over a month now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oliver1234*
> 
> This is truly a one of a kind build! I just came across this for the first time because I don't usually lurk around the sponsored build logs, but wow! This is beautiful!


Thanks Oliver! It's great to have here with us!


----------



## Egami

If I didn't need a straight jacked before, after today's plumbing yoga session I'm totally ready for one. I hate to admit it but I came this close to having an honest to god hissy fit with the shinies and the camera and everything today. Thank god for beer.

Below the most workable solutions so far.









It's not EK's fault but their somewhat inconsistent threading starts really worked to hamstring most of my custom plumbing ideas. Ah well. I'll still go and have a look for thinner o-rings at some point as I'm a stubborn fcuk and feel like pursuing my secret mad plumbing idea.

Anyways... I swapped the cables around today till it felt like I didn't even know my name anymore.
So far the only thing I can say for certain is that white edged options are out as they look like someone forgot to add the edge cables. Oh, and I managed to invent a working routing for them. No space for nifty offsetting sadly.







So there you have it, loose wires all over.


----------



## IT Diva

You do realize that if you plumb this thing up like this, you won't have any coolant flow thru the GPU's . . . . . .



Parallel blocks have to come in on one side and out on the other.

If it was a serial block, it would be OK.

Darlene

And make that extra maple syrup on my Belgian waffle, please . . .


----------



## Egami

I guess it's too late to quickly pull my foot out of my mouth and shout "I knew that!" ?











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I did actually but I figured that since I don't have a serial I'd use the parallel to model things up.








Thanks btw, you would have just saved the build there so never stop commenting!



Let me just fetch Mr Pancakes - I hear he produces a most delightful Belgian accent when served right!


----------



## kgtuning

Im just loving it! nice work my friend.


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> And make that extra maple syrup on my Belgian waffle, please . . .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Let me just fetch Mr Pancakes - I hear he produces a most delightful Belgian accent when served right!


Oh now there's two people in on this


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Im just loving it! nice work my friend.


Thanks KG! The case still there yet?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Oh now there's two people in on this


That's because everyone loves pancakes! And sticky maple syrup. And oil...


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Thanks KG! The case still there yet?
> That's because everyone loves pancakes! And sticky maple syrup. And oil...


Pancakes.. Yes please. My SMH10 just arrived. But I'm at work so I can't show you any pics yet.


----------



## Egami

Right. Here's the final plumbing plan, courtesy of many many many wonderful o-rings.



I'm not sure if anyone's actually done this before but I figured it would be nifty to plumb between the cards.

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## RggdLord

Fantastic, very clean! One of the best build logs I have seen, better late than never; SUBBED!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Right. Here's the final plumbing plan, courtesy of many many many wonderful o-rings.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone's actually done this before but I figured it would be nifty to plumb between the cards.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!


I'll take your word on this.... to me it seems like you're going to have to perform a magic trick with the top GPU... but maybe that's just because I can't see your invisible plumbing...









As far as the CPU and the bottom GPU - they both make perfect sense to me (I'm assuming the GPU lines will come through the back plate, or along the top of it?) - but as to how both feed and return will be plumbed to the top GPU without crossing the lower card or CPU feed lines - while still remaining a single loop.... that one has me stumped.

Although I'm just along for the ride anyway - so DO IT! I'll enjoy seeing you pull that one off. At least with hard lines even dozens of 90 degree turns won't really affect flow that much - so I think you can pretty much build a hamster maze if you wanted to.


----------



## tompsonn

Yum. Subbed.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Right. Here's the final plumbing plan, courtesy of many many many wonderful o-rings.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone's actually done this before but I figured it would be nifty to plumb between the cards.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!


Merry christmas you too bud! I can not wait to see this plumbing! I definitely can picture in my head what it will look like.


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I'll take your word on this.... to me it seems like you're going to have to perform a magic trick with the top GPU... but maybe that's just because I can't see your invisible plumbing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the CPU and the bottom GPU - they both make perfect sense to me (I'm assuming the GPU lines will come through the back plate, or along the top of it?) - but as to how both feed and return will be plumbed to the top GPU without crossing the lower card or CPU feed lines - while still remaining a single loop.... that one has me stumped.
> 
> Although I'm just along for the ride anyway - so DO IT! I'll enjoy seeing you pull that one off. At least with hard lines even dozens of 90 degree turns won't really affect flow that much - so I think you can pretty much build a hamster maze if you wanted to.


Oh, I'll just drill some 12mm holes in the motherboard and route the gpu's that way.

No?*

The cunning plan is to take a turn right and show the tubes turbo lift down through the middle plate somewhere around the ROG logo area. And so that things don't get too easy, I'm thinking about routing the lumistripe that way just to make sure that even those who've had their fair share of mulled wine understand that -> that's where the pipes are dawg <-

*Should have guessed the Asus tuff talk was just the marketing department shooting its mouth off again. Well merry bah humbug to them too...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> Yum. Subbed.


A user whose avatar comes with extra protein. Yum back!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Merry christmas you too bud! I can not wait to see this plumbing! I definitely can picture in my head what it will look like.


Any chance your head might be connectable to a 3D printer? There's less that 20mm space between the top and bottom gpus so I'm tempted to steal any and all easy solutions out there.









Oh, and guys, my modding free Christmas just turned into spending the evening scavenging the leftover acrylic for SSD & HDD support materials. I even have an acrylic cocktail stirry stick now! ...in my wine glass.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Oh, I'll just drill some 12mm holes in the motherboard and route the gpu's that way.
> 
> No?*
> 
> The cunning plan is to take a turn right and show the tubes turbo lift down through the middle plate somewhere around the ROG logo area. And so that things don't get too easy, I'm thinking about routing the lumistripe that way just to make sure that even those who've had their fair share of mulled wine understand that -> that's where the pipes are dawg <-
> 
> *Should have guessed the Asus tuff talk was just the marketing department shooting its mouth off again. Well merry bah humbug to them too...
> A user whose avatar comes with extra protein. Yum back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance your head might be connectable to a 3D printer? There's less that 20mm space between the top and bottom gpus so I'm tempted to steal any and all easy solutions out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and guys, my modding free Christmas just turned into spending the evening scavenging the leftover acrylic for SSD & HDD support materials. I even have an acrylic cocktail stirry stick now! ...in my wine glass.


HAHA If I could show you what is in my head.... umm nevermind that. I've never bent acrylic so I can't say how to do it. I think the tight space will be tough to get the bends right but it's doable.


----------



## TA4K

I just had an idea for routing the GPU lines:


Run the lines stacked against each other until they reach the end of the cards, then split off into 4 separate holes in the tray. Perhaps my amazeballs mspaint skills will describe better.

Awesome build, definitely gonna follow this one closely.

EDIT
Also helps to break up that ROG sticker you were undecided about. And it fits in the theme of putting holes in the tray.


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> HAHA If I could show you what is in my head.... umm nevermind that. I've never bent acrylic so I can't say how to do it. I think the tight space will be tough to get the bends right but it's doable.


Bend? Oh... I'm going to be shoving fittings up there! Between there! Down there! Everywhere!

But not too much.

It's going to be beautiful. And oh so expensive









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TA4K*
> 
> I just had an idea for routing the GPU lines:
> 
> 
> Run the lines stacked against each other until they reach the end of the cards, then split off into 4 separate holes in the tray. Perhaps my amazeballs mspaint skills will describe better.
> 
> Awesome build, definitely gonna follow this one closely.
> 
> EDIT
> Also helps to break up that ROG sticker you were undecided about. And it fits in the theme of putting holes in the tray.


You just made me c*ck (seriously admins? It's a verb!) my head to the side, which my friends would tell you is a bad good thing. (Nearly got me seen out the book store yesterday after their internal mail box thingy gave me a HDD management idea and, I'll show you later. It's like an envelope but made of acrylic but not as wobbly and probably shouldn't be mailed but it works.)

Initial analysis says it can be done but it would mean undoing the lumistripe I used 14 hours building. It also majorly... I kind of like it. A lot.

Got any other ideas?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> HAHA If I could show you what is in my head.... umm nevermind that. I've never bent acrylic so I can't say how to do it. I think the tight space will be tough to get the bends right but it's doable.
> 
> 
> 
> Bend? Oh... I'm going to be shoving fittings up there! Between there! Down there! Everywhere!
> 
> But not too much.
> 
> It's going to be beautiful. And oh so expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TA4K*
> 
> I just had an idea for routing the GPU lines:
> 
> 
> Run the lines stacked against each other until they reach the end of the cards, then split off into 4 separate holes in the tray. Perhaps my amazeballs mspaint skills will describe better.
> 
> Awesome build, definitely gonna follow this one closely.
> 
> EDIT
> Also helps to break up that ROG sticker you were undecided about. And it fits in the theme of putting holes in the tray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just made me c*ck (seriously admins? It's a verb!) my head to the side, which my friends would tell you is a bad good thing. (Nearly got me seen out the book store yesterday after their internal mail box thingy gave me a HDD management idea and, I'll show you later. It's like an envelope but made of acrylic but not as wobbly and probably shouldn't be mailed but it works.)
> 
> Initial analysis says it can be done but it would mean undoing the lumistripe I used 14 hours building. It also majorly... I kind of like it. A lot.
> 
> Got any other ideas?
Click to expand...

How about the holes with white pass thru fittings running front to back instead of up and down, no bending that way.

A few white 90's and C47's and cut to length tubes. . . . . budda - bing . . . done deal

And doesn't obstruct the SATA ports or other connections as much.

Then you could do the GPU wires, like the 24 pin, beside the tubes in a front to back layout.

Darlene


----------



## TA4K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Bend? Oh... I'm going to be shoving fittings up there! Between there! Down there! Everywhere!
> 
> But not too much.
> 
> It's going to be beautiful. And oh so expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just made me c*ck (seriously admins? It's a verb!) my head to the side, which my friends would tell you is a bad good thing. (Nearly got me seen out the book store yesterday after their internal mail box thingy gave me a HDD management idea and, I'll show you later. It's like an envelope but made of acrylic but not as wobbly and probably shouldn't be mailed but it works.)
> 
> Initial analysis says it can be done but it would mean undoing the lumistripe I used 14 hours building. It also majorly... I kind of like it. A lot.
> 
> Got any other ideas?


Oh OK how about running the CPU lines in a similar way? they already look cool with the fittings you have there, just run it straight out the top and through holes in the tray there too.


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Oh, I'll just drill some 12mm holes in the motherboard and route the gpu's that way.
> 
> No?*
> 
> The cunning plan is to take a turn right and show the tubes turbo lift down through the middle plate somewhere around the ROG logo area. And so that things don't get too easy, I'm thinking about routing the lumistripe that way just to make sure that even those who've had their fair share of mulled wine understand that -> that's where the pipes are dawg <-
> 
> *Should have guessed the Asus tuff talk was just the marketing department shooting its mouth off again. Well merry bah humbug to them too...
> A user whose avatar comes with extra protein. Yum back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance your head might be connectable to a 3D printer? There's less that 20mm space between the top and bottom gpus so I'm tempted to steal any and all easy solutions out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and guys, my modding free Christmas just turned into spending the evening scavenging the leftover acrylic for SSD & HDD support materials. I even have an acrylic cocktail stirry stick now! ...in my wine glass.


I believe that is called a swizzle stick


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> How about the holes with white pass thru fittings running front to back instead of up and down, no bending that way.
> 
> A few white 90's and C47's and cut to length tubes. . . . . budda - bing . . . done deal
> 
> And doesn't obstruct the SATA ports or other connections as much.
> 
> Then you could do the GPU wires, like the 24 pin, beside the tubes in a front to back layout.
> 
> Darlene


That would result in a

O O
O O

pattern on the back wall next to the sata cables, yes?

Or do you mean hooking up the gpus to each other somehow and then going down and through the back wall beneath the cards?

The wires going front to back will only look good if the tubes do the same. Otherwise they'll run across the at that point horizontally travelling tubes and due to the soft curvature of the wiring look a bit off.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> How about the holes with white pass thru fittings running front to back instead of up and down, no bending that way.
> 
> A few white 90's and C47's and cut to length tubes. . . . . budda - bing . . . done deal
> 
> And doesn't obstruct the SATA ports or other connections as much.
> 
> Then you could do the GPU wires, like the 24 pin, beside the tubes in a front to back layout.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> That would result in a
> 
> O O
> O O
> 
> pattern on the back wall next to the sata cables, yes?
> 
> Or do you mean hooking up the gpus to each other somehow and then going down and through the back wall beneath the cards?
> 
> The wires going front to back will only look good if the tubes do the same. Otherwise they'll run across the at that point horizontally travelling tubes and due to the soft curvature of the wiring look a bit off.
Click to expand...

You got it.

Run each GPU independently, with the holes side by side for each GPU.

That way you could use individual holes for each wire, (like the mobo connector) above each pair of horizontally aligned tubing holes.

Darlene


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TA4K*
> 
> Oh OK how about running the CPU lines in a similar way? they already look cool with the fittings you have there, just run it straight out the top and through holes in the tray there too.


The cpu tubes are going to get routed to the back up top, yes.
I really like the way your proposal repeats the 45 degree angle play of the cpu fittings, whilst also allowing for single line arrangement of the gpu back wall penetration points. I'm definitely going to look into it during the holidays, and see what the real life offset is like and what the 3D effect is. There being 4 tubes to play with really sets some possibilities as well as complications.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> I believe that is called a swizzle stick


Swizzle stick... Why is it that the words remind me vividly of 1:40 of the below scene?





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> You got it.
> 
> Run each GPU independently, with the holes side by side for each GPU.
> 
> That way you could use individual holes for each wire, (like the mobo connector) above each pair of horizontally aligned tubing holes.
> 
> Darlene


I sees now what you has said and it is lighting the little bulb.

You people are seriously messing with my zen here! I love it!


----------



## TA4K

Im just sitting here staring at the picture trying to think of a way to make it better....

Also, how's the weather over there? Its sitting around 25C here and its waay too hot. Normal summertime temps are around 20C.

#southernhemisphereproblems


----------



## KrazyKap

Subbed! Great work, but I have to say the red and white cables looked nicer IMO







Didn't really read all 246 posts though so IDK why it changed haha


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TA4K*
> 
> Im just sitting here staring at the picture trying to think of a way to make it better....
> 
> Also, how's the weather over there? Its sitting around 25C here and its waay too hot. Normal summertime temps are around 20C.
> 
> #southernhemisphereproblems


It's +4 and raining, so about as miserable as it gets.









I hope you didn't find too many points needing corrections?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrazyKap*
> 
> Subbed! Great work, but I have to say the red and white cables looked nicer IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't really read all 246 posts though so IDK why it changed haha


Thanks KrazyKap! The cables got changed mainly to make things more accommodating of the colour changing highlight stripe. With red and white cables that would have been much more difficult.







Glad to have you aboard!

But lo and behold! What be this!?





Not sure if I should feel flattered or consider watermarking the log pics from now on









Edit: Sent message to ARK and arrived to a mutually satisfactory understanding.


----------



## wthenshaw

You should feel flattered AND start watermarking your photos, just nothing large and obtrusive in the center of the photo please


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It's +4 and raining, so about as miserable as it gets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you didn't find too many points needing corrections?
> Thanks KrazyKap! The cables got changed mainly to make things more accommodating of the colour changing highlight stripe. With red and white cables that would have been much more difficult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to have you aboard!
> 
> But lo and behold! What be this!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I should feel flattered or consider watermarking the log pics from now on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Sent message to ARK and arrived to a mutually satisfactory understanding.


I would hope that understanding included some free goodies for your build.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> It's +4 and raining, so about as miserable as it gets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you didn't find too many points needing corrections?
> Thanks KrazyKap! The cables got changed mainly to make things more accommodating of the colour changing highlight stripe. With red and white cables that would have been much more difficult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to have you aboard!
> 
> But lo and behold! What be this!?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I should feel flattered or consider watermarking the log pics from now on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Sent message to ARK and arrived to a mutually satisfactory understanding.


wow, I'd feel flattered bud. But glad you talked with them and came to an understanding.


----------



## KillThePancake

Hmm, that is weird. At least there was an agreement made between you too. Probably just a case of finding an awesome picture and using it for them


----------



## vaporizer

subbed


----------



## SgtSnipey

Nice customization looks great, wanna see how it turns out!

Subbed


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> You should feel flattered AND start watermarking your photos, just nothing large and obtrusive in the center of the photo please


Watermark created, hopefully small and unobtrusive.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I would hope that understanding included some free goodies for your build.


Haha we wish!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> wow, I'd feel flattered bud. But glad you talked with them and came to an understanding.


I do actually feel quite flattered







Just have to hope I haven't raised the bar too high now!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Hmm, that is weird. At least there was an agreement made between you too. Probably just a case of finding an awesome picture and using it for them


Yeh. Well, the watermark should make the future pics a bit easier to trace, should people finding them wish to do so.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> subbed


Grand to have you with us vaporizer!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtSnipey*
> 
> Nice customization looks great, wanna see how it turns out!
> 
> Subbed


Welcome aboard SgtSnipey!

...careful not to promise anything but this was how the modding free xmas looked like in the morning...


----------



## wthenshaw

Watermark looks good


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Watermark looks good


Thanks. Tried to make it tidy and understated.









Note to self: Never ever again play with Acrifix in your own living room...


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Thanks. Tried to make it tidy and understated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self: Never ever again play with Acrifix in your own living room...


The smell or the mess?


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> The smell or the mess?


Or both.


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> The smell or the mess?


The smell. And for the first time ever, the fumes.
To say that that stuff smells of foul evil year old milk and cabbages from hell would be a gross understatement. And then you start to feel somehow off...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> Or both.


The potential was definitely there! Not only does it smell horrendous but it's runny like water as well.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> The smell. And for the first time ever, the fumes.
> To say that that stuff smells of foul evil year old milk and cabbages from hell would be a gross understatement. And then you start to feel somehow off...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The potential was definitely there! Not only does it smell horrendous but it's runny like water as well.


Just don't breathe too deep bud... Lol. Well unless you are into that. Haha.


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Just don't breathe too deep bud... Lol. Well unless you are into that. Haha.


Oh I did my best not to breathe at all! The smell was honestly worse than that of a car sick dog.


----------



## Egami

The reason I'm showing you these is because you'll otherwise never believe me when I tell you that no, I didn't just dump the drives at the bottom of the case and call it a day. The little envelopes, or balconies, or enclosures are concept designs on many levels; from technique to design, and as such far from perfect (or even pretty). But they work.
Knowing my ocd with these things it's likely that I make new ones later but...

It was Christmas folks! And I got presents! So forget your awezum uber 62'' tv:s and look at the ickle little thing I got - and not from just anyone, but from a real honest to god woman!



The best thing since the black and white fire blanket Santa brought me last year, I tell you!

Anyways... That little bench vice gave me the perfect excuse to let my inner mad scientist run amok. It was time to test the mettle of the foul smelling acrifix against the diy milling machine I had managed to turn my dremel into.



First: Create some strange looking bits and bobs from unsuspecting leftover acrylic.



Second: Mill them down to size of ~8 x 3 x 12mm nuggets and nod approvingly at the foul glue keeping everything from breaking into million little bits and darting at destructive velocities around the room.



Test fitting. Nothing like having some acrylic dust on your ssd in the afternoon.



Some sanding and further gluing later: The finished product!
...I can already see about million things I might have wanted to change and perfect but it works and the SSD slides effortlessly in and out without any grief with screws or sticky things to keep it in place. Call it my humble take on the tool-less drive enclosure if you will.













And the HDD.
The main reason behind its somewhat fugly looks is that I made the parts before Christmas / New Year / buggering off to some distant counties and of course took care not to make any notes what so ever as to what I had made them for. So when I got back I had a pile of parts, went ?¿? and glued them all together only to remember that ahhhhh THAT was what I had in mind (very different from the pictured outcome). But then the glue had already dried and I was left with a working albeit less than gorgeous acrylic HDD envelope thingy. Ah well, teaches me to make notes in the future.



And that's where the drives will be placed; on the inside of the front cover plate. The initial plan was to have them at the back behind the mobo tray as part of the cable management arrangement but that changed with the revised tubing plan. The odd blue hue in the picture is from the protective plastic over the acrylic.
The envelopes will be secured with velcro, making them as easily removable as the drives inside them. I'm also hoping that this with the soft velcro lining of the HDD's casing will keep any resonating attempts from the drive from transferring into the case.



Now just need the EK DDC heatsink housing to arrive and we can get cracking on the plumbing for real. Thanks for watching!


----------



## wthenshaw

How cute!


----------



## KillThePancake

Nice little enclosures!


----------



## Nukemaster

The drive covers look very nice. Wonder how it effects the temps. By the same right, laptops do not exactly cool the drives in any way.

great work.


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> How cute!


Is that a good cute or a bad one?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Nice little enclosures!


Like take away pancakes!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> The drive covers look very nice. Wonder how it effects the temps. By the same right, laptops do not exactly cool the drives in any way.
> 
> great work.


There's about 0.5mm space on both sides of the HDD and the sides are open so I'm hoping it'll learn to breathe through its ears over time. That said, and like you mentioned, the drives don't seem to get much cooling in their portable enclosures or laptops either so...
Basically I'm thinking about adding some better ventilation allowing detailing to the revised version but trying to come up with a spiffy looking pattern is proving surprisingly difficult.


----------



## wthenshaw

Good cute! They look marvellous


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Is that a good cute or a bad one?
> Like take away pancakes!


Didn't know there was a bad cute


----------



## IT Diva

Why not just have "Silen Flux" laser cut in the top side, and maybe in smaller font,
"by Egami"

An artist should always sign his work.

Darlene

Or laser engrave a stack of pancakes with maple syrup and cinnamon,


----------



## kgtuning

Beautiful work. The HDD holder looks a bit blocky but it looks great. I really like the ssd holder as it makes it blend well.


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Good cute! They look marvellous


Woop!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> Didn't know there was a bad cute


There is always that "riiiiigght" kind of cute?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Why not just have "Silen Flux" laser cut in the top side, and maybe in smaller font,
> "by Egami"
> 
> An artist should always sign his work.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> Or laser engrave a stack of pancakes with maple syrup and cinnamon,


I was thinking about that since it's a nice and hidden place but even then felt like... I guess I'm simply not used to having my sig plastered on things.







I've been playing with the sketchup all day today and I have to say, there's a design or two that I'm starting to get quite fond of. Oh, and don't tell anyone but I booked a time this afternoon for next Wed to get the best ones 3D printed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Beautiful work. The HDD holder looks a bit blocky but it looks great. I really like the ssd holder as it makes it blend well.


Thanks KG! The HDD one will get a revamp to make it more uniform with the SSD one. I'm surprised more people haven't come up with these so far; they're fairly easy to piece together and make vertical drive management a laugh. You literally just slide the drive in, plug in the cables and call it a day. When wanting to swap the drive simply detach the cables and pop the drive out or pull the whole holder off the velco. Not to mention, thanks to standards one envelope fits all!


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Like take away pancakes!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Or laser engrave a stack of pancakes with maple syrup and cinnamon,


You guys never cease to make my day


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> You guys never cease to make my day




There's no way I may have under any circumstances spent too much time trying to redesign the HDD casing.


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> 
> 
> There's no way I may have under any circumstances spent too much time trying to redesign the HDD casing.


HOLY CRAP OMG

I just died of laughter. You so need to do that. Or maybe I'll integrate it into one of my build logs...


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> HOLY CRAP OMG
> 
> I just died of laughter. You so need to do that. Or maybe I'll integrate it into one of my build logs...


Now I would love to see an outrageous pancake reference in your build but that's just my twisted mind at work here









But should I ever manage to make my dream come true and actually become a small time artisan, and you happened to have a 2.5'' drive at that time that needed a home...


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Now I would love to see an outrageous pancake reference in your build but that's just my twisted mind at work here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But should I ever manage to make my dream come true and actually become a small time artisan, and you happened to have a 2.5'' drive at that time that needed a home...


Oh I will have a reference now, no doubt about it









(I do have a laser engraver I have access to, and I could put that on my wooden case I'm bulding







)

And all the 2.5" drives I have here are dead ._.


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Oh I will have a reference now, no doubt about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I do have a laser engraver I have access to, and I could put that on my wooden case I'm bulding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> *And all the 2.5" drives I have here are dead ._.*


Time for some mouth-to-mouth then - you know, like with them pancakes.

Edit: I know now why you want to kill the pancake! It's just so that you can get your teeth close to them without anyone suspecting your true carnivorous motives!


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Time for some mouth-to-mouth then - you know, like with them pancakes.
> 
> Edit: I know now why you want to kill the pancake! It's just so that you can get your teeth close to them without anyone suspecting your true carnivorous motives!


I've been found out...

Check out my sig


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> I've been found out...
> 
> Check out my sig


!

!!

!!! ...!


----------



## IT Diva

Champagne breakfast buffet at a 5 star establishment with 31 different pancakes, . . . . . . . . $187.00

Box of instant pancake mix . . . . . you're the star, . . . . . . . . . . . $1.87

Yesterday's pancakes today, . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

Priceless!

Darlene


----------



## Egami

The reason why for some builds you just have to have


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> !
> 
> !!
> 
> !!! ...!


I'll take that as a positive thing?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Champagne breakfast buffet at a 5 star establishment with 31 different pancakes, . . . . . . . . $187.00
> 
> Box of instant pancake mix . . . . . you're the star, . . . . . . . . . . . $1.87
> 
> Yesterday's pancakes today, . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
> 
> Priceless!
> 
> Darlene


That they are!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> The reason why for some builds you just have to have


I'm stuck with this 

:'(


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> The reason why for some builds you just have to have
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How do you think I bought my CaseLabs case? LOL


----------



## Egami

Right. Acknowledging the HDD temps issue, I went and finally took the time to learn sketchup. Good news is that the revised models I made were accepted by the 3D printer. However... the printer broke down and instead of new drive enclosures gave me this.



Seriously...


----------



## wthenshaw

Looks like Styrofoam


----------



## roflcopter159

How thick is that? It looks like you could break it just by looking at it, particularly the vertical pieces.


----------



## Egami

It's like super fluffy waffle but without any of the pancakey sugary goodness. Very wobbly and completely unfit for, well, anything.

The vertical bits are supposed to be 2mm thick but the printer didn't even get that right in the end! The overall size of the case is 104 x 76mm so it's not terribly large as such. In fact it's less than a centimetre larger than the HDD / SSD's themselves

But gods forbid, this will not the last we hear from the mad 3D printing escapade!


----------



## KillThePancake

I'm just gonna leave this here...



(Me carnivorously consuming a pancake, figured you'd get a kick out of it







)


----------



## Egami

Don't know about kicks but you sure just made my day! You brilliant nut lol









In other news, the fittings I've decided (can't say forced since it's not like there's someone holding a gun to my head regarding my insane between the GPUs plumbing idea) to roll with are proving more than just slightly "challenging" to procure and the current delivery date stands at the end of February. The main problem has been that the C68's which are instrumental for me pulling this thing off, are practically unknown in the EU area and I've had to do some serious stone turning to find someone willing to stock them. I even sent a quote request to Bitspower directly but so far they're yet to respond.
I know it feels like the mod is taking forever (it is) but... on the other hand I always knew that it might. So many things have changed since the beginning and what was supposed to be a humble budget build has over the autumn grown into something I could have only ever imagined in my wildest dreams. And if the portents are right, there might be even more stuff to come.
So bear with me ladies and gents; it may be slow but I just want this one to be perfect.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Don't know about kicks but you sure just made my day! You brilliant nut lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, the fittings I've decided (can't say forced since it's not like there's someone holding a gun to my head regarding my insane between the GPUs plumbing idea) to roll with are proving more than just slightly "challenging" to procure and the current delivery date stands at the end of February. The main problem has been that the C68's which are instrumental for me pulling this thing off, are practically unknown in the EU area and I've had to do some serious stone turning to find someone willing to stock them. I even sent a quote request to Bitspower directly but so far they're yet to respond.
> I know it feels like the mod is taking forever (it is) but... on the other hand I always knew that it might. Besides, so many things have changed since the beginning and what was supposed to be a humble budget build has over the autumn grown into something I could have only ever imagined in my wildest dreams. And if the portents are right, there might be even more stuff to come.
> So bear with me ladies and gents; it may be slow but I just want this one to be perfect.


Can you use the short F-F coupler, (BP calls it a "transfer base") with a C47 in place of the C68, it comes out slightly longer than the C68, not sure if that would be a deal breaker for you or not.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_346_393_623&products_id=35663

Take all the time you need. It's the end result that makes it worth the time.

Darlene


----------



## Egami

Those are sadly equally unknown on this side of the pond. Bp selection in Europe has a long way to go still.








That said... I received confirmation from Highflow literally just the other night stating that they've agreed to stock the C68 with the above mentioned late Feb arrival date. That makes me think it's final amount calculations and order drop in time.

Part of me actually thinks it's moronic of me to have started the project without having all the parts. But had I had all the parts when I started, I would now have all those things collecting dust as practically everything got revamped with the GTX 570 -> 2 x 670's swap. In that way I feel lucky for my choice of starting the project with the plan of picking up parts as the build advances. It makes things that much slower but at least I've ended up with precisely the right bits and bobs I've needed / wanted without having been forced to make too many compromises.









Edit: I wish I had the social skills of these babies, they seem to be getting everywhere!


----------



## KillThePancake

By all means, take your time man! I'll gladly wait for this thing to be perfect, and perfection can't be rushed.

And glad I could be of service


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Those are sadly equally unknown on this side of the pond. Bp selection in Europe has a long way to go still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said... I received confirmation from Highflow literally just the other night stating that they've agreed to stock the C68 with the above mentioned late Feb arrival date. That makes me think it's final amount calculations and order drop in time.
> 
> Part of me actually thinks it's moronic of me to have started the project without having all the parts. But had I had all the parts when I started, I would now have all those things collecting dust as practically everything got revamped with the GTX 570 -> 2 x 670's swap. In that way I feel lucky for my choice of starting the project with the plan of picking up parts as the build advances. It makes things that much slower but at least I've ended up with precisely the right bits and bobs I've needed / wanted without having been forced to make too many compromises.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I wish I had the social skills of these babies, they seem to be getting everywhere!


I started the stretch knowing it would be a long endeavor, and never put myself on a schedule.

It was always planned to be a multi-loop, socket 2011, quad GPU setup, with the gullwing side panel, with the 840 rads, but beyond that basic plan, I didn't have anything etched in stone.

As I expected, new mobos and GPU's came out as the time to make those purchases came around, the Aquaero 6 with all channels with PWM came out . . . .

Being open to changes worth taking advantage of and not locking yourself into a plan without flexibility is what it takes to make a good build a great build.

Carry on sir . . .

Darlene


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> I'm just gonna leave this here...
> 
> 
> 
> (Me carnivorously consuming a pancake, figured you'd get a kick out of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I just couldn't let this go by without offering an excerpt, (to stay within tos) of one of my favorite Sam Harris quotes:




Hope you like it.

Darlene


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I just couldn't let this go by without offering an excerpt, (to stay within tos) of one of my favorite Sam Harris quotes:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it.
> 
> Darlene


God I'm so glad he said "tomorrow"...


----------



## Egami

Wakey wakey log and all who dwell therein! It's time for an update because the portents have turned into omens and omens have been baked into omelettes - and what I'm trying to say is...

Oh wow!

A big shagga-lagga-type-of-pure-oh-wow!



I am proud to announce that SLJ has agreed to sponsor Silen Flux in pursuit of the ultimate geometry and orderly perfection!



















Yes ladies and lovers, it is a 3D printer. And she is not only the dream of every quality obsessed nut out there but a true beauty as well!

Oskari @ SLJ, you're the man, pure and simple. There is no way I can thank you enough for making this possible!

Stay tuned for the soon-to-commence printing frenzy...


----------



## failwheeldrive

Nice, looking forward to seeing the printed parts


----------



## kgtuning

I'm super jelly buddy! Oh the things that could and will be created..... If I only lived closer. Like 3000 miles closer! I'm dying to see what you make.


----------



## KillThePancake

Congrats! Interested to see how this build will look now with some 3D printed parts!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Congrats! Interested to see how this build will look now with some 3D printed parts!


I see that a pancake killer commenting on my Instagram photo!


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *failwheeldrive*
> 
> Nice, looking forward to seeing the printed parts


Me too! Got white, black and transparentish filament to play with so got already all these crazy ideas floating around









...and some neon yellow...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I'm super jelly buddy! Oh the things that could and will be created..... If I only lived closer. Like 3000 miles closer! I'm dying to see what you make.


Mmm jelly... Bring out the peanut butter!
If it's flat I don't think the postage's that bad...?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Congrats! Interested to see how this build will look now with some 3D printed parts!


It will look like *wild incoherent waving* !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I see that a pancake killer commenting on my Instagram photo!


I've missed something critical here, haven't I?


----------



## Egami

But what be this? A little package from EVGA?



Peeking inside.



Now that is one a beautiful SLI bridge!



Trying it on. Perfect.















Big thanks to Jacob and Dominik at EVGA for providing the perfect finishing touch for the build! You guys rock!









http://eu.evga.com/


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> But what be this? A little package from EVGA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Peeking inside.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is one a beautiful SLI bridge!
> 
> 
> 
> Trying it on. Perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big thanks to Jacob and Dominik at EVGA for providing the perfect finishing touch for the build! You guys rock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://eu.evga.com/


I gotta figure out what it takes to get free stuff . . . . nice touch that is,
















Darlene


----------



## kgtuning

My bridge is garbage compared to that. Wow I love it!


----------



## Chomuco

Perfect. Congrats! Interested

nice..?


----------



## TA4K

Loving the 3D printer bro, I had to assemble a big mother for my school, so I know how annoying and fiddly they can be. Also wanted to let you know you have a fan from New Zealand! Your influence reaches far and wide!


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I gotta figure out what it takes to get free stuff . . . . nice touch that is,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


The notoriously difficult to answer question.








Random luck and happening to be in the right place at the right time and for once not keeping my mouth shut?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> My bridge is garbage compared to that. Wow I love it!


Pfft! Your bridge looks spot on for Paradox!
I have to say that the bridge is even better looking in reality though. The middle stripe that looks grey in the pictures actually has a mirror finish and the brushed alu looking parts might just be the real deal as well. All in all the bridge feels like a proper quality product.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> Perfect. Congrats! Interested
> 
> nice..?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler!


Thanks Chomuco! Very nice.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TA4K*
> 
> Loving the 3D printer bro, I had to assemble a big mother for my school, so I know how annoying and fiddly they can be. Also wanted to let you know you have a fan from New Zealand! Your influence reaches far and wide!


New Zealand! Oh wow! I've always wanted to visit your country actually.
Just looking at the calibration, calibrating, cauliflower (?) instructions, I feel glad this one came ready assembled. How long did it take you to put the 3D printer together?


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> It will look like *wild incoherent waving* !


That's the best description for anything, ever


----------



## TA4K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> New Zealand! Oh wow! I've always wanted to visit your country actually.
> Just looking at the calibration, calibrating, cauliflower (?) instructions, I feel glad this one came ready assembled. How long did it take you to put the 3D printer together?


It took me about 6 months working over lunchtime and skipping class periods to go and work on it in one of our engineering/woodwork design classrooms. Bed size was something like 270*270.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> My bridge is garbage compared to that. Wow I love it!


I might be tempted to say every other bridge I've seen yet is garbage compared to that - but there have been a few custom one-offs that I would be insulting.

Suffice it to say that is one seriously sexy SLI bridge.









Congrats on the 3D printer and I know that's going to be some fun... thinking of picking up one myself one of these days... but I barely have enough time as it is.


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I see that a pancake killer commenting on my Instagram photo!


Small world! You're username isn't the same isn't it?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Small world! You're username isn't the same isn't it?


Nope, I noticed you commenting on megapixcels photo and thought that has to be the same guy. Looked at a couple photos and saw it was.


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Nope, I noticed you commenting on megapixcels photo and thought that has to be the same guy. Looked at a couple photos and saw it was.


Ahh, yep that's me lol. Don't really post much on there or here lately, I have no idea what's going on with my rig, I've been so busy it hasn't been on in over a week


----------



## Egami

I can sees joo!

I got a notice of a package needing picking up today btw. I feel an update coming up.


----------



## wthenshaw

Woo


----------



## KillThePancake

Oooooh the suspense


----------



## Egami

There are so many fittings and they're rolling like sweet silvery sand between my fingers! Oooooooohhh!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> There are so many fittings and they're rolling like sweet silvery sand between my fingers! Oooooooohhh!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> There are so many fittings and they're rolling like sweet silvery sand between my fingers! Oooooooohhh!


Such a tease. Your killing us.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

*I demand satisfaction!*

(Or at least more drool-worthy pictures... satisfaction might actually be highly overrated... or so I hope, as I get none of it).


----------



## Egami

Jikes! I'll take pictures tomorrow, promise! It's dark outside right now.


----------



## rRansom

Woooohoooo!!

Looking forward to all that pr0n. No pressure though. No pressure.


----------



## wthenshaw

*Lots of pressure*


----------



## Egami

I'm starting to regret opening my big mouth... Only just woke up and am already being summoned elsewhere. I'll try to be quick but we might be looking at tomorrow after all. Was actually looking forward to some alone time with the camera. Blah.


----------



## wthenshaw

I just had some alone time with my camera







Are you jelly yet? Good.

My 2500th post!


----------



## Egami

So that's what it feels like to be kicked when already down. Thankfully scoring that 2500th post mark cushioned things up a bit.


----------



## wthenshaw

Unfortunately my camera is of a lower caliber to yours


----------



## mAs81

Subbed!!Little late to the party,but better late than never








Kudos,man this is going to be awesome!!!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Subbed!!Little late to the party,but better late than never
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos,man this is going to be awesome!!!


You're just in time for Egami's big update he keeps mentioning.

...
...
...

It's going to be MASSIVE.

No pressure Egami.

*Lots of pressure*


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> You're just in time for Egami's big update he keeps mentioning.
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...
> 
> It's going to be MASSIVE.
> 
> No pressure Egami.
> 
> *Lots of pressure*


----------



## Egami

You know what they say; it's not what you have but how you make use of it...

Welcome aboard mAs81! Sadly no pictures today either as only just got back home and it's dark like in a sack outside. I have apple pie though.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> You know what they say; it's not what you have but how you make use of it...
> 
> Welcome aboard mAs81! Sadly no pictures today either as only just got back home and it's dark like in a sack outside. I have apple pie though.


Thanks!!!!!I love how this is going , you're really good with your hands!!!No pics,though,huh....well,it's okay , I ate my apple pie,time for BEER


----------



## wthenshaw

Time for waffles here in the UK


----------



## KillThePancake

Time for... Well I think you could guess what I'm eating


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Time for... Well I think you could guess what I'm eating


Bagels?

But in all seriousness, this build is really looking great Egami. Excited to see this massive pending update! Hopefully you have been putting that 3D printer to good use!


----------



## Coreda

Stunning mod. The choice of parts and sleeving is impeccable, the well-lit photos only adding to the overall effect.

I'm sure half the fun is showing the case off


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Bagels?
> 
> But in all seriousness, this build is really looking great Egami. Excited to see this massive pending update! Hopefully you have been putting that 3D printer to good use!


PANCAKES!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coreda*
> 
> Stunning mod. The choice of parts and sleeving is impeccable, the well-lit photos only adding to the overall effect.
> 
> I'm sure half the fun is showing the case off


Thanks Coreda! I'm glad you like the work!

Hoping not to sound like an utter ****er, but I'd be lying if I called the camera sessions a forced act.









But on we amble!

The quick trip out ended with me getting home around 11pm on Sunday.









Yesterday it rained. No pictures due to lack of light.









Today it didn't rain. Pictures!











The card reader I bought is still doing its RMA round - you heard me; I RMA'd a few dollars piece of kit. Teaches you to buy from them interweb shopsies with no local storefronts - so the printer has remained quiet. That sadly means we're going to be limited to another hardonware update. It's all much needed stuff though, and in fact there's more still to come. [echo]...backorder backorder backorder&#8230;[/echo]



The contents spilled out out out!



Time to suit up the pump.



Cool stuff for a hot guy.





Bitspower Candyland.



God... I'm so hungry now!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> But on we amble!
> 
> The quick trip out ended with me getting home around 11pm on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday it rained. No pictures due to lack of light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today it didn't rain. Pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The card reader I bought it still doing its RMA round - you heard me; I RMA'd a few dollars piece of kit. Teaches you to buy from them interweb shopsies with no local storefronts - so the printer has remained quiet. That sadly means we're going to be limited to another hardonware update. It's all much needed stuff though, and in fact there's more still to come. [echo]...backorder backorder backorder&#8230;[/echo]
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> img]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1918165/[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> The contents spilled out out out!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiem to suit up the pump.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool stuff for a hot guy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitspower Candyland.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God... I'm so hungry now!


Wow, that pump top looks awesome! Time to get it all in the case!


----------



## wthenshaw

Only the cleanest looking components!

As always outstanding photography.


----------



## kgtuning

Just awesome. I love the shot of the fittings.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Just awesome. I love the shot of the fittings.


I'm sure some online retailer is loving that shot as well and we'll soon be seeing it on either their facebook page or on their storefront banner ads.









Not that I can blame them... there is some very professional photography going on in this build log. ...And pancakes I thnk.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I'm sure some online retailer is loving that shot as well and we'll soon be seeing it on either their facebook page or on their storefront banner ads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I can blame them... there is some very professional photography going on in this build log. ...And pancakes I thnk.


Right!? With beautiful pictures like these I don't blame them either.


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Wow, that pump top looks awesome! Time to get it all in the case!


Thanks roflcopter159! The second final package left from Highflow today. Not long now!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Only the cleanest looking components!
> 
> As always outstanding photography.


Thanks wthenshaw! I try to consider the components from a long term investment point of view. This way both the fittings, and should the pump die at some point, the housing with the top will be both quality stuff to slap on the next build.

Or then I just like shiny stuff.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Just awesome. I love the shot of the fittings.


Thanks kgtuning! And big grats on becoming a mighty Mod - may your gentle hand protect and guide us!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I'm sure some online retailer is loving that shot as well and we'll soon be seeing it on either their facebook page or on their storefront banner ads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I can blame them... there is some very professional photography going on in this build log. ...And pancakes I thnk.


Thanks DiGiCiDAL! Pancakes... It's 00:03 here and I'm finding myself seriously considering making some. So very distracting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Right!? With beautiful pictures like these I don't blame them either.


I wouldn't mind the occasional heads up though...


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Thanks roflcopter159! The second final package left from Highflow today. Not long now!
> Thanks wthenshaw! I try to consider the components from a long term investment point of view. This way both the fittings, and should the pump die at some point, the housing with the top will be both quality stuff to slap on the next build.
> 
> Or then I just like shiny stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks kgtuning! And big grats on becoming a mighty Mod - may your gentle hand protect and guide us!
> Thanks DiGiCiDAL! Pancakes... It's 00:03 here and I'm finding myself seriously considering making some. So very distracting.
> I wouldn't mind the occasional heads up though...


Thanks! I'll do my best to help when and where I can.And you can always count on me to keep an eye out for you.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Thanks wthenshaw! I try to consider the components from a long term investment point of view. This way both the fittings, and should the pump die at some point, the housing with the top will be both quality stuff to slap on the next build.
> 
> Or then I just like shiny stuff.


A NEXT BUILD? EEEEEEEEK!

Shiny stuff is always good.


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Thanks! I'll do my best to help when and where I can.And you can always count on me to keep an eye out for you.


I'll better hide the bag o' tricks and behave myself in that case!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> A NEXT BUILD? EEEEEEEEK!
> 
> Shiny stuff is always good.


There's only one thing as inevitable as taxes and death: A Next Build! Might take a while though since I don't really have need for a new machine once this gets completed - unless someone wants one made or smth smth.


----------



## Egami

It's starting to happen...


----------



## KillThePancake

Pretty, shiny...


----------



## wthenshaw

Stop teasing!

Its been 3 weeks since you last teased us!


----------



## Egami

That was stuff arriving! ...that then turned out to be missing some key components.

Nope. I'm not head-desking. I have no head left.


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> That was stuff arriving! ...that then turned out to be missing some key components.
> 
> Nope. I'm not head-desking. I have no head left.


WHAT!?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> That was stuff arriving! ...that then turned out to be missing some key components.
> 
> Nope. I'm not head-desking. I have no head left.


Sounds like you need to get some...

hmmm, on second thought, I won't go there.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> That was stuff arriving! ...that then turned out to be missing some key components.
> 
> Nope. I'm not head-desking. I have no head left.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you need to get some...
> 
> hmmm, on second thought, I won't go there.
Click to expand...

Probably for the better









Can't wait to see an update with more pictures/less teasing


----------



## Egami

Weeeeell they do say that a DDC gives good head so might try smashing that against the desk next time.

The problem with pics remains that the project victim doubles as the in-use computer. If it wasn't I could not only build it little by little and leave it lying dry on the side when ever I run out of parts but also make sweet camera luv to it every time the fancy caught me. Now it's caught between a pc version of the Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde cycle however.

That pic essentially says **** it. I'm going to see just how far I can get with the bits I have and once I run out of stuff I'm going to go... and I don't know. Paint someone's keyring yellow?


----------



## Egami

Two weeks three days ago. Time flies when you're having... stuff. Nuff said, I did some modelling, took some photos and then personal stuff took over.

Fast forwarding to yesterday. The last bits arrived. Miska, you're a god!











It's good that I waited. Had I modelled stuff based on the substitute bits I would have been 1.5mm off, and there as it sounds like nothing, the result would have been devastating aesthetically and would have meant ruining the mobo tray cover plate.
But enough waffling. Time for some good ol' working pictures.

First gpu in.



Second...



It's a fit!



Time to add some more bits.



Getting everything to sit perfectly evenly was not as difficult as I had thought.



Mmmmmmmmmmmm.



Such distractions! Back to work!



Slow and steady, power for the GPUs.



There shall be order.







I would have modelled the cpu as well but I managed to get some weird sudden cramp in my neck, making it impossible to turn my head to the left. Hopefully it dissolves overnight so we can get back to work tomorrow. Who knows, we might just get more dodgy work snaps by Sunday evening.

It's good to get back to working with the mod. Thanks for watching everyone!


----------



## mAs81

Oooo..those 760s look sexy!!!!!Here's hoping you have a full overnight recovery!!!


----------



## wthenshaw

Veeeeerrrrrrrryyyyy nice


----------



## kgtuning

Beautiful as always!


----------



## rRansom

Get well soon!

Also, great job on the mod. Your work is really awesomez.


----------



## rolfpower

The bad thing is, by the time you're done with this "mod", this case, and the hardware, will be severely out of date.

I am doing to do a mod on my Athlon X2 processor using IDE capable hard drives.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Seriously looking amazing, love the original tube routing


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolfpower*
> 
> The bad thing is, by the time you're done with this "mod", this case, and the hardware, will be severely out of date.
> 
> I am doing to do a mod on my Athlon X2 processor using IDE capable hard drives.


What's bad about doing a mod with outdated hardware?

He's not building this to be the best cruncher, more for the aesthetics.


----------



## KillThePancake

Looking great man!


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Veeeeerrrrrrrryyyyy nice


The crazy is finally becoming the real








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Beautiful as always!


Cheers dude!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rRansom*
> 
> Get well soon!
> 
> Also, great job on the mod. Your work is really awesomez.


Thanks rRansom!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Oooo..those 760s look sexy!!!!!Here's hoping you have a full overnight recovery!!!


Thanks mAs81! Still a tad stiff but family turned out being the ultimate hamstring this weekend.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolfpower*
> 
> The bad thing is, by the time you're done with this "mod", this case, and the hardware, will be severely out of date.
> 
> I am doing to do a mod on my Athlon X2 processor using IDE capable hard drives.


The case was out of date when I started, and to a degree the same can be said of the hardware. Thankfully there are other projects that run hottest of the hot hard core wares capable of catering to your taste for things more epic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Seriously looking amazing, love the original tube routing


Thanks James! Wanted to try something a little different (crazy) with this one.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> What's bad about doing a mod with outdated hardware?
> 
> He's not building this to be the best cruncher, more for the aesthetics.


Thanks wthenshaw.







This project really is more about finding out what can be done, and how, than building the mining machine of doom. When the option is to leave everything air cooled and boring I can't see I have anything to lose doodling away like this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Looking great man!


Thanks Mr. Pancakes!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolfpower*
> 
> The bad thing is, by the time you're done with this "mod", this case, and the hardware, will be severely out of date.
> 
> I am doing to do a mod on my Athlon X2 processor using IDE capable hard drives.


I would disagree with this (well, except for the case, but it is technically out of date already).

Still haven't seen the next generation Nvidia GPUs out... so these are still latest gen, same with board and CPU.

In reality however, despite what the manufacturers would like us to believe - computers are no longer truly out of date even years later. Back when the hardware was doubling or tripling in capability every 6 months you could easily say that. But now we're living in an age where most hardware only improves very slightly over previous generations and often adds next to no additional features as well.

For good or bad, the days of drooling over that quantum-leap in computing power are over. Now it requires psychic abilities (or at least time-travel) rather than just the latest copy of CPU magazine.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I would disagree with this (well, except for the case, but it is technically out of date already).
> 
> Still haven't seen the next generation Nvidia GPUs out... so these are still latest gen, same with board and CPU.
> 
> In reality however, despite what the manufacturers would like us to believe - computers are no longer truly out of date even years later. Back when the hardware was doubling or tripling in capability every 6 months you could easily say that. But now we're living in an age where most hardware only improves very slightly over previous generations and often adds next to no additional features as well.
> 
> For good or bad, the days of drooling over that quantum-leap in computing power are over. Now it requires psychic abilities (or at least time-travel) rather than just the latest copy of CPU magazine.


Don't think I've seen you in a while DiGiCiDAL.

+1 on this!

Software is becoming more optimised for older tech too, that's a factor


----------



## imersa

I like it I like it. More...


----------



## Jameswalt1

Egami, what's the status here????


----------



## stryfetew

love it! subbed


----------



## Egami

What's going on? Well, it looks like the modder has broken down and been rerouted to the full diagnostics and service lane.

I'm not generally into spilling personal stuff online but since nothing seems to be happening I figured you deserved to be told why.
Essentially what started as me thinking I had caught a stiff back from a draft in late Feb (and which I of course ignored) has over the last two or so months bloomed into a full grown lower back train wreck which has left me sleeping some three to four hours per night (if I was lucky) and zoned out enough on painkillers and lack of said sleep at other times to ensure that power tools and precision measurements were just about the last thing I want to be fooling around with. I finally went to see a doc couple of weeks back; got told to go lie down in the MRI tube and prescribed moar angrier painkillers. Well, the first set of painkillers made things worse (got that fixed now thankfully) while the MRI scan showed a healthy back regards to spinal disc herniation etc. There however was some fat found inside the sacrum and the coccyx bones which may or may not be the cause for the pain (the images are currently doing a consultation run with some specialists). This meant that last weekend was the first good weekend in ages and as silly as it may sound, I actually got some further modding done. The mod's currently one of the honestly nice things around so working on it means happy hours.
But yeah, after a good weekend I got told on Monday that the infection markers or whatchamacallit in the sample they took are "high" and here, have a horse size dose of antibiotics. And more tests. And if these don't work the next thing will be to stick in an iv-line with something stronger. As a result I've been sleeping ~16h per day all week (the antibiotics have totally KO'd me) and rest of the time felt like I could have slept some more.
So... I have no idea what's going on, except that the mod still ain't dead. It's just little slowed down, yes, again


----------



## wthenshaw

Hope things get better for you soon!


----------



## kgtuning

Oh man, hopefully you feel better soon! I'm still subbed bud.


----------



## roflcopter159

Feel better soon! We'll all be here when you get back, so don't worry about us


----------



## GingerJohn

That sucks, I hope you get better soon.

Don't worry about us - health first, modding second.


----------



## rRansom

Here's to a speedy recovery!


----------



## REAPER XD

Wow! Spent 2 hours reading all this. Man I really hope you get well soon. Subbed to the max, can't wait until you're back at your prime!


----------



## Sliden

Awesome !!!


----------



## Egami

Time sure flies when you're having fun. Not.

But enough with the personal stuff, let's scamper on.

For the first time I have to admit having encountered a machine that makes humans seem like an easy operation. Don't take me wrong, the printer's awesome when you get it to do what you want but getting there... Let's just say that it's been a long hard road through hell and then some.









Taking a closer look at the results reveals a world... a little different.

The random wobble that hits always so very suddenly and unexpectedly. Odd thing is that the issue only manifests vertically. Reason for this remains unknown.



Too much filament (Fixed now)



Not enough filament (Also fixed now)



The Brainfart. For reasons unknown the print randomly shifts vertically midprint and if allowed to continue the result ends up resembling a schizophrenic's daydream.



I've since managed to print both of the covers successfully and am printing new bottoms as I write. So far so good. Oh, and I managed to scrape together enough change from between the couch pillows to replace the ancient drill that also decided to die on me.



Finally some black bits and bobs that got the rattle can shaken at them as well. But at least now they're all the same black.



Thanks for watching!


----------



## wthenshaw

Nice to see an update









Looking forward to other things your printer can procure!


----------



## mAs81

Nice job Egami,you know what they say:if at first you don't succeed...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*


Those printers are some really cool hardware to have..


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Now I may need you to do some awesome stuff for me with that machine... Nice freaking work.


----------



## kgtuning

Oh my... That's awesome!


----------



## KillThePancake

Woo he's back!!!! Now where's my Yesterday's Pancakes Today stuff outta that printer


----------



## REAPER XD

Welcome back! Glad to see you are well and everything is sorted.


----------



## Flamso

Nice SLJ bridge cover.


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Nice to see an update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to other things your printer can procure!


Cheers dude! I'm hoping to get a chance to showcase some of the ideas I have bouncing 'round in my head, even if they're unrelated to the project.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Nice job Egami,you know what they say:if at first you don't succeed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those printers are some really cool hardware to have..


They sure are! I have to agree with peeps saying that 3D printing's really the next "big revolution" after farming and industrialisation - the possibilities are simply endless.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Now I may need you to do some awesome stuff for me with that machine... Nice freaking work.


Thanks Deadpool! Provided we manage to get the random wobble under control, will be more than happy to see if there's magic to be shared








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Oh my... That's awesome!


Not awfully shabby from the depths of the abyss, huh?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Woo he's back!!!! Now where's my Yesterday's Pancakes Today stuff outta that printer


Speak thy will and I'll print it yours








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> Welcome back! Glad to see you are well and everything is sorted.


Well is a relative word but I'll be damned if I expire before finishing this. Hoping to get more out asap, just wishing there wasn't so much to do outside the mod to distract me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamso*
> 
> Nice SLJ bridge cover.


One aims to please.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Not awfully shabby from the depths of the abyss, huh?


Not bad at all.. I think some of the best come from there.


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Speak thy will and I'll print it yours


Hmmm I don't think i'd even know what to have that put in my pc haha, it's not exactly a "custom" PC, it's just kinda standard looking with a few functional mods.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Cheers dude! I'm hoping to get a chance to showcase some of the ideas I have bouncing 'round in my head, even if they're unrelated to the project.


Look forward to it


----------



## Nomadskid

Now don't get me wrong, the printer is cool and all: *but can it print pancakes?*







All jokes aside, I have just spent the last hour of my morning reading every post in this thread. I absolutely love it, and you can bet that some of these ideas(with proper credit) will be making there way into Tiger. I'm happy to see a fellow Phantom modder and I cannot emphasize how much this build has made me excited. It's put so many ideas into my head. Thank you so much for your great work and please continue to sculpt this master piece.








-Nomad


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> Now don't get me wrong, the printer is cool and all: *but can it print pancakes?*


Not you too! Haha


----------



## Nomadskid

I saw the fun and had to join in.
It was mandatory.


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> I saw the fun and had to join in.
> It was mandatory.


You know it's funny, I always have pancakes a few minutes before I see these pancake posts, this is really weird.


----------



## Nomadskid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> You know it's funny, I always have pancakes a few minutes before I see these pancake posts, this is really weird.


It's a sign...


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> It's a sign...


... That I have some stalkers?







Haha


----------



## Nomadskid

I'm going through Pancake Joke withdrawal, hopefully the OP returns to make some more with us.


----------



## Egami

But of course it can! Or wait...

Quick look through the filament selection would suggest a no.



But like that would stop us! We'll just mix some of our own!











...or maybe not. Maybe print a pancake mould instead?



Yes...



Oh yes...



Unfortunately the mould started warping after few pancakes so we'll have to opt for maybe after all.











They were good tho!


----------



## Nomadskid

Best response ever.


----------



## imersa

Epic activities


----------



## kgtuning

Yup that's awesome!


----------



## Jameswalt1

lol awesome


----------



## mAs81

Yumm...lol now I'm hungry


----------



## REAPER XD

Hahaha that's priceless!


----------



## IT Diva

Now if I could just find a coffee mug the size of a pancake . . . . . . . .

I could look a breakfast in an entirely new way.

Damn . . . now I gotta stop at McDonalds on the way to work . . .









D.


----------



## kgtuning

I'm with IT Diva on this... At McDonald's currently getting coffee.


----------



## KillThePancake

This is the most amazing thing I've ever seen.

This might qualify as an exception to _not_ kill any pancakes if they're EK shaped









... and to think this all started with my silly username


----------



## cpachris

That sooooooo needs to make the EK page.....


----------



## Pheozero

@derickwm
Do etttt...


----------



## derickwm

Done 

I accept payment in the form of EK pancake molds.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I accept payment in the form of EK pancake molds.


That's awesome! I'm sure Egami will be pleased.

https://www.facebook.com/EKWaterBlocks


----------



## Egami

Haha thanks guys! Derick I'd print and send you one but the mould I had not only started warping but actually _melting_ after just few pancakes. Apparently PLA and frying pans don't see eye to eye in this matter.









Concerning the mod, I'm stuck. I can't come up with a way to joint together the white panels so that there's no visible bonding mechanisms (screws etc) but at the same time keep the panels disassemble-able. I've thought through everything from using formaldehyde to epoxy putty but they all have the same thing in common; once attached the only way to disassemble the case / mod will be to take a jigsaw to it. And that just won't do. But god help me I will endure the darkest unseelie holes before allowing a single screw show up on that perfect umbrellacorp white acrylic.

...halp?


----------



## wthenshaw

Maybe like a dowel?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Haha thanks guys! Derick I'd print and send you one but the mould I had not only started warping but actually _melting_ after just few pancakes. Apparently PLA and frying pans don't see eye to eye in this matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerning the mod, I'm stuck. I can't come up with a way to joint together the white panels so that there's no visible bonding mechanisms (screws etc) but at the same time keep the panels disassemble-able. I've thought through everything from using formaldehyde to epoxy putty but they all have the same thing in common; once attached the only way to disassemble the case / mod will be to take a jigsaw to it. And that just won't do. But god help me I will endure the darkest unseelie holes before allowing a single screw show up on that perfect umbrellacorp white acrylic.
> 
> ...halp?


I'd just build a structure underneath the white panels and glue them to it. Personally I'd use 1/8" thick by 2 inch wide aluminum bar stock and bend it or something along those lines.


----------



## Egami

Hmm. Thank you, both of you. I got an idea, just need to get home now.


----------



## Egami

Lying on the floor with my camera I found myself thinking; if only this was a girl...



...she'd think "Josef Mengele" and promptly leave me.

With another bout of daydreaming shattered, let's see what shenanigans we've been up to.



Holes to be! Fancy guessing just how difficult it was trying to draw those?



A lot harder than wannabemilling-drillin'-dremeling them, I tell you. And yes, that would be me once again abusing bits meant for something entirely else.











But gods they work so well.



Hashing it all out.



Back to work.



Doodle doodle...



It's the often the little things, and mistakes, that take the most time. Like here I found myself needing to paint black grommets black after spray painting them white and then of course cracking the white into million little shards on re-insertion. Cursing my idiocy I scratched out the remaining white only to end up with four rather fugly looking semi-black case hole covers. To avoid repeating the earlier mistake I applied some ~10 layers of what miniature painters call "wash" to even out the black and make the grommets look like nothing had ever happened. Sigh.



To console myself I decided to start work on the remaining mobo cable management. Time to turn the poor back panel into Swiss cheese in earnest.



All the misc cables (front usb, power led, reset etc) will be brought up from underneath the mobo, thin and as invisible as possible. Call it an attempt to troll the nitpickers who go out of their way to look for missing cables and whatnots.








Eugh, so much filing.



More of them little things that take forever to make but which nobody ever even sees. This little bit will be the secret support piece behind the back panel for the atx wires. On the right you can see one of the cpu block piping holes to be.



And where there is pipe there must be a way.



Build a structure said KG, go dowel said wthenshaw. Had either of you said what you did in isolation my brain would have pretty much gone thanks, but no can do - but now something clicked and you can feel responsible for yet another wake-up-in-the-middle-of-the-night-idea.
Clips. It's so simple it's almost stupid. The ones below are for... well, one of the corners. I'll explain better with pictures when we get to that stage. But thanks guys! You're awesome!



And what did I do while waiting for a certain moody printer to do its thing? Try and bring light to this world, of course!








The acrylic hasn't cracked around the piping holes btw, it's just the drooping protection film that's making things look broken.



That's all for now folks. Little things.


----------



## Pheozero

They may be little things, but they sure are great little things









pancakes


----------



## kgtuning

beautiful as ALWAYS! I love watching this build come together. You know you can always bounce ideas off me.


----------



## mAs81

Looking great Egami,keep it up


----------



## wthenshaw




----------



## KillThePancake

Woo progress!!


----------



## cpachris

Always look forward to your updates!


----------



## Nukemaster

Sure wish I could do this kind of thing









Great work and keep the updates coming.


----------



## Egami

Thanks for your comments everyone! I've been head-desking over the electrics and clips for the last couple of weeks but they both keep resisting me like their lives depended on it. Stuppid little buggers. Got a small pile of little things to share with you soon again but first let me show you what the mailman smuggled past my door...

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14864442928/

Where could it be from?

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14864374560/

Slovenia! Open! Quick!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15047984781/

Oh lordy lordy lord...

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14864210299/

Shall we have a look inside?

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14864210169/

A beautiful assortment! One of the first things I noticed were the new cover films on the EK logo to keep everything shiny and pristine. Beyond that there was the usual assortment of mounting ware, backplates for Intel and AMD, less jetplates than with the old Supremacy, and of course the new transparent innards.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14864384517/

Peeling off the cover films.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15050584682/

Oh she is a beauty!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15027943976/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14864279460/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15050939005/

Whatever glue EK uses on the new badges made the bugger stick to the block like there was no tomorrow. I wrestled with it for nearly an hour until I was forced to give up and accept that removal meant destruction. Thankfully I had a few extra badges lying around so it wasn't that big of a deal. However if you're planning on getting the block and flipping the logo it might be a good idea to pick up a bag of spare buttons as you go.

Anyways, here they are side by side; EVO on the left and the old Supremacy on the right.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14864209379/

The new innards really give the block a whole new level of transparency and looks. I bet those wanting to polish their blocks and go with dyes will get some mindblowing results.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15047888701/

Time to slap the baby on and see how she looks!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14864347968/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14864208829/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14864383087/

Well, I'm lost for words. What do you guys think?


----------



## niklot1981

@Up

Clean, minimalist, great ... I love these pictures of you!


----------



## mAs81

It really looks nice Egami, EK has beautiful blocks indeed


----------



## Friction

This is turning out to be a great build.

Did you paint the thumb screws for the water block that came with the Supremacy EVO or are they different ones? If so, any particular paint you used?


----------



## kgtuning

Oh so nice. I love EK blocks.


----------



## StringingSalmon

First thing I have to say is, THIS IS ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL. You do amazing work, sir. I just read through the entire thread from post one, and I must say that I'm impressed. You've given me so many inspiration for my NZXT H230 mods. Anyways, I'm subbed, and I can't wait to see the final images.

Also, EK Pancakes.


----------



## kgtuning

am I the only one that finds it odd that Egami just disappeared?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> am I the only one that finds it odd that Egami just disappeared?


Sometimes folks just have things come up in real life . . . .

Haven't seen kpoeticg in a long time either.

Darlene


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Sometimes folks just have things come up in real life . . . .
> 
> Haven't seen kpoeticg in a long time either.
> 
> Darlene


Very true Darlene. Hopefully we will get to see this build finished at some point.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Sometimes folks just have things come up in real life . . . .
> 
> Haven't seen kpoeticg in a long time either.
> 
> Darlene


I talk with kpoeticg outside of ocn on occasion, he's fine just recovering from a spell of bad luck with broken parts and leaks etc etc.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Sometimes folks just have things come up in real life . . . .
> 
> Haven't seen kpoeticg in a long time either.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> I talk with kpoeticg outside of ocn on occasion, he's fine just recovering from a spell of bad luck with broken parts and leaks etc etc.
Click to expand...

Tell him the community is with him.

Darlene


----------



## wthenshaw

Any sign of Egami?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Any sign of Egami?


None. I can't find him anywhere. Here, other forums or Facebook. He has serious vanished.


----------



## Spenning

wait, what happened to Egami?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> wait, what happened to Egami?


I'm not sure. No one has heard from him in quite some time.


----------



## Spenning

Well, I found him randomly and now I know that he's coming back.


----------



## wnipper

subbed.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> Well, I found him randomly and now I know that he's coming back.


But.... When?


----------



## Spenning

He said before the end of july he's hoping for it to be done


----------



## wnipper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> But.... When?


That heart looks like a butt. Not yours. the one you quoted. Too lazy to go back and edit the quote.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> He said before the end of july he's hoping for it to be done


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## hypergon

I bet some EK fan kidnapped him and is forcing him to make EK pancakes


----------



## Spenning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypergon*
> 
> I bet some EK fan kidnapped him and is forcing him to make EK pancakes


I can tell you the story if you want, but I think Egami wants to tell it himself, it was kinda funny









Spoiler: Random info



He's hoping for it to be finished before july


----------



## TrumpyAl

Seeing as last nights over clock updates email again featured this build, there will be quite a crowd awaiting the next installment. Including me! I've changed my EK order based on this build - truly inspirational attention to detail and very inpressive standard of photography as well!


----------

